# (IR) The 3rd IR, Turn 5 (thread 1)



## Edena_of_Neith

THE LISTS POST - TURN 5

  Faction map for the World of Greyhawk IR thread: 
http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/map.html 

  Please note the scale of the map in the URL above is 1 inch = 230 miles 

  Here is a conversion chart. 

  1 inch = 2.54 centimeters 
  1 foot = 30.48 centimeters 
  1 yard = 0.9411 meters 
  1 mile = 1.60934 
  1 sea mile = 1.15078 miles = 1.852 km 
  1 pound = 0.45359 kg (kilogram) 
  1 ton = 0.907185 metric tons 

  The Oerik Continent: 
http://www.hallofhero.com/sand/index.cfm 

  The Big Map of Oerth: 
http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif 

  Previous IR threads on Toril, the world of the Forgotten Realms campaign setting: 
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html

  - - -

  THE HALL OF HONOR

  BONEDAGGER (Player of Vecna and the Legions of Vecna on Turns 1 and 2)
  JOHN BROWN (Player of Iuz and the Empire of Iuz on Turns 1, 2, 3, and 4)
  LYNUX (Participated in the IR setup)
  REPRISAL (Participated in the aborted 3rd IR thread.  Player of the United Commonwealth of Toril)
  TURROSH MAK (Creator of the IR Website.  Creator of the IR Chatroom.  Player of Turrosh Mak and the Orcish Empire of the Pomarj on Turns 1, 2, 3, and 4)

  - - - 

  TURN 5

  5th Month of the IR 

  10th Month of the Oeridian Year 


  7th Month of the Torilian Year 

  Common Year (FY) 624 
  Oeridian Reckoning (OR) 1268 
  Baklunish Hegira (BH) 3283 
  Flan Tracking (FT) 2744 
  Suloise Dating (SD) 6139 
  Olven Calendar (OC) 5086 

  Dale Reckoning (DR) 1405 
  Netherese Calendar (NC) 5264 

  8th Regency of Shadowlord Rhamagaum (Shadow Empire calendar) 

  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE MAIN POWERS LIST - - - 

  THE PLAYER CHARACTERS

ALYX - The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3 
ALZEM - Alzem (PC, Solar 80 HD, wizard 30 / cleric (St. Cuthbert) 40 / templar 10 / paladin 15/ epic 20 / planar champion 10 / divine agent 10 / incantrix 10 / divine disciple 5, good) PL 6 
ANABSTERCORIAN - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, Psychic Warrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) PL 4
Siobhan Silirevnur (PC, seelie male, aristocrat 20 / sorcerer 20 / archmage 10, chaotic good) PL 2
BLACK OMEGA - Siobhan Silirevnur (PC 20th Level Aristocrat, 20th Level Sorcerer, 10th Level
Archmage Seelie, CG.  
CREAMSTEAK - Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) PL 2 
DAGGER - none yet 
DARKNESS - Shyntara Starfire (PC, female gray elf / half-fire elemental, Wiz 20 / Sor 12 / Clr 12 / Brd 12 / Ftr 11 / Rog 12 / Lor 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Archmage 5 / Mystic 10 / Arcane Devotee 5 / Divine Disciple 5 / Hierophant 5, neutral) PL 4

MR DRACO - Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) PL 6
SERPENTEYE - The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) PL 6

FESTY DOG - Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20 monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) PL 4 
FORRESTER - Forrester (PC, multiracial humanoid, high level, good) PL 5 
FORSAKEN ONE - Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) PL 5 
GNOMEWORKS - Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) PL 3 
KABOOM - King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich, Chosen of Mystra (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) PL 5 
KALANYR - Kalanyr, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Freedom, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon (PC, Solar (former balor, former drow/half-fiend), Solar 20 HD Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Freedom) 10 / Divine Oracle (Freedom) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10 / Weaponmaster (Longsword) 10 / Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Freedom) / Divine Disciple (Freedom) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic good) PL 6 
MAUDLIN - Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil) PL 10 
LORD MELKOR (TALOS) - Ahlissa of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (PC, female drow, Enchantress 8 / Rogue 6 / / Arcane Trickster 10 / Shadow Adept 10, chaotic evil) PL 3 
'O SKOTEINOS - 'o Skoteinos, Leader of the Royal Assassin Guild (Human male Wiz 5 / Red 10 / Acm 5 / Asn 10 / Epic 10, lawful neutral) PL 2 
RHIALTO - none yet 
SOLLIR FURRYFOOT - Hellmaster Phibrizzo, Chosen of Xvim (PC, male Half-Celestial/Half-Machine (Death Slaadi), Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) PL 10
TOKIWONG - None yet (PC is Iuz by default until a PC is created)
UVENELEI - Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) PL 3 
VALKYS - Prince Aerion Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Scion of the Faerie Realm, Son of Titania and Oberon (PC, dark-elf/balor/unseelie, evil) PL 3 
WILLIAM RONALD - Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) PL 3 
ZELDA - none yet 

  - - - 

  THE NON PLAYER CHARACTERS (under construction)

ALYX

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) (DEAD) PL 0 
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) (DEAD) PL 0

  9 PL of other NPCs

ALZEM

  16 PL of NPCs

ANABSTERCORIAN

  The True Staff of Ancient Penumbra (NPC, sentient artifact/relic, purpose unknown, alignment unknown) PL 16

BLACK OMEGA

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1
  Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1)

  Azaghul Doomhammer, Dwarven Defender, Warden of the Sepia Uplands and Perrenland (NPC, dwarven male, classes unknown, good) PL 2
  Morrolan, Champion of the Sidhe (NPC, pixie, fighter / wizard, good) PL 1

  2 PL in other NPCs

CREAMSTEAK

  16 PL in NPCs

DAGGER

  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5
  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) PL 1 

  4 PL in other NPCs

DARKNESS

  16 PL in NPCs

MR DRACO / SERPENTEYE

  NPCs of Mr Draco

  Drax the Invulnerable, Lord of Rel Astra (NPC, animus undead, fighter of high level, evil) (DEAD) PL 0
  Enaroril Akn of Kas's Elite Guard (NPC of the Arcane Age, Air Genasi, cleric of extremely high level (Loyalty), lawful neutral) PL 3
  Rangorn Ilutoer of Kas's Elite Guard (NPC from the Arcane Age, rakshasa, Fighter of extremely high level, neutral evil) PL 3   
  Asica Sasimov of Kas's Elite Guard (NPC from the Arcane Age, elf, rogue / assassin of extremely high level, neutral evil) PL 3
  Dalentyll Tempesatis of Kas's Elite Guard (NPC from the Arcane Age, human, sorceror of extremely high level, neutral evil) PL 3
  Lithedenor Ytnivv of Kas's Elite Guard, Dragon Mount of Kas (NPC, Great Wyrm Amethyst Dragon, psion of extremely high level, neutral evil) PL 4 

  NPCs of Serpenteye

  Contat Simelien, Lord General of the Crusaders of the Church of Aerdi, Third in the Clergy (NPC, Lost Elf male, aristocrat 3 / cleric 20 / fighter 20 / wizard 17 / divine champion 10 / epic fighter 30, lawful evil) PL 3
  Solea Teprices I, High Matriarch of the Church of Aerdi, First in the Clergy, Chosen of the God-Emperor (NPC, human female, cleric 70 / epic cleric 20 / hierophant 5 / bard 15, lawful neutral) PL 4
  Andrex Vieh, High Inquisitor of the Church of Aerdi, Second in the Clergy (NPC, human male, aristocrat 5 / rogue 10 / cleric 20 / evil paladin 20, lawful evil) PL 2                      
  Patricia Baat, Champion of the Union of Oerth (NPC, human female, fighter 50 / monk 20 / rogue 15 / duelist 10, lawful neutral) PL 3
  Medicill, Champion of the Union of Oerth (NPC, human male, cleric 30 / epic cleric 30 / hierophant 10 / divine champion 10, lawful evil) PL 3
  Growwrargh Meow, Champion of the Union of Oerth (NPC, rakshasa male 14 HD, wizard 20 / rogue 20 / arcane trickster 10, lawful evil) PL 2
  Siyl'vear Wul'gari'unicorn, Champion of the Union of Oerth (NPC, Lost Elf female, sorcerer 20 / fighter 10 / bladesinger 10, chaotic evil) PL 1 

FESTY DOG

  Kcyldyei Baelren (NPC, high elf, figher 30 / rogue 20 / wizard 10 / initiate of the bow 10 / weaponmaster (longbow) 10 / arcane archer 10, chaotic good) PL 3
  Bobo (NPC, Awakened dire bear, ECL 20 / monk 20 / fighter 40 / drunken master 10, neutral good) PL 3
  Duelist's Soul (Silver Phase's magical rapier, sentient weapon, chaotic good) PL 1
  Durgrim Dragonaxe (NPC, mountain dwarf, fighter 20 / paladin 20 / ranger 20 / knight of the middle circle 10, carries the Dragonaxe, lawful good) PL 4
  James Hale (NPC, human, druid 20 / cleric (Ehlonna) 20 / ranger 20 / loremaster 10 / heirophant 5, neutral good) PL 2
  Lenaurae Latraiel (NPC, half celestial high elf, sorcerer 40 / arcane devotee (Ehlonna) 10 / bard 20 / archmage 5, neutral good) PL 2
  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, neutral) PL 1

FORSAKEN ONE

  16 PL in Formians of the Hive Cluster

FORRESTER

  16 PL in NPCs

GNOMEWORKS

  -ake Colranth, the Psionic Advisor (NPC, dwarf female, psion 20 / psychic warrior 20 / psychic 20, alignment unknown) PL 2
  Tori Edison, the Cultural Advisor (NPC, gnome female, rogue 20 / aristocrat 20, alignment unknown) PL 1
  Joel Forinad, the Political Advisor (NPC, gnome male, aristocrat 20, alignment unknown) PL 1
  David GnomeWorks, Head of the Federal Bureau of Information (NPC, halfling male, rogue 20, alignment unknown) PL 1
  Mary Hutchinson, the Military Advisor (NPC, halfling female, fighter 20 / monk 20 / ranger 20, alignment unknown) PL 2
  Mordan Kikane, the Technological Advisor (NPC, gnome male, gadgeteer 20 / medic 20 / tinker 20, alignment unknown)  PL 2
  Erthan Lenglan, the Magical Advisor (NPC, halfling male, wizard 20 / sorcerer 20 / bard 20, alignment unknown) PL 2
  Thoreau MacDougal, the Spiritual Advisor (NPC, halfling female, cleric 20 / druid 20 / adept 20, alignment unknown) PL 2
  Quelos Poe, the Civilian Advisor (NPC, gnome female, expert 20 / aristocrat 20, alignment unknown) PL 1
  Diane Rethark, the Nuclear Advisor (NPC, dwarf female, gadgeteer 20 / expert 20, alignment unknown) PL 1
  Antone Willems, the Treasury Advisor (NPC, dwarf male, expert 20 / aristocrat 20, alignment unknown) PL 1

KABOOM

  Finea (NPC, human, cleric (Mystra), lawful good) PL 1
  Gofban, Captain of the Gnomish Side-Wheelers (NPC, gnome, sorcerer/ fighter, lawful good) PL 3
  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5
  Hilser, Gofban's assistant (NPC, gnome, thief / fighter, neutral good) PL 1
  Kintas (NPC, sea elf, ranger/ fighter, chaotic good) PL 1
  Sadias (NPC, human, wizard / cleric (Mystra), lawful good) PL 2
  Silror (NPC, storm giant, fighter/ barbarian, chaotic good) PL 2
  Thayadon's Simulacrum (NPCs, archlich simulacrum, classes as per Thayadon himself, good)  PL 1

KALANYR

  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, chaotic good) (DEAD) PL 0
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, chaotic good) PL 4 
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic good) PL 3 
  Lyzandred the Archlich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, chaotic good) (DEAD) PL 0 
  Xaene the Blessed, Archlich (NPC, two-headed archlich, mage of extremely high level, chaotic good) PL 3 
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female arch-celestial, chaotic good) (DEAD) PL 0

MAUDLIN

  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) PL 2

  14 PL in NPCs

MELKOR

  Azorgax of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor, King of the Shadow Dragons (NPC, Great Wyrm Shadow Dragon, Sorcerer 6) PL 2 
  Baelros of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor, Demon Lord Of The Shadow (NPC, 38 Hit Dice, chaotic evil) PL 2 
  Rhamagaum of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (PC, Shade human lich, wizard 16 / Arcane Devote 5 / Archmage 5 / Shadow Adept 10 / Alienist 1, neutral evil) PL 2 
  Rivalen Tanthul of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (NPC, shade human, cleric 18 / wizard 11 / shadow adept 10 / cleric 2, evil) PL 2 
  Sauros of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (NPC, shade ililthid, Rogue 5 / Assasin 10 / Shadowdance 5, lawful evil) PL 2 
  Waganard of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (NPC, shade lich human, Wizard 19 / Archmage 5 / Shadow Adept 10 / Alienist 1, neutral evil) PL 2

  4 PL in other NPCs

'O SKOTEINOS

  Jaran Krimeeah (Jearmeeh Kreemah), Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Kalden, Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) PL 5 
  Unnamed (NPC, human male, rogue / fighter / assassin, evil) PL 1
  Unnamed (NPC, female human, rogue / assassin / shadowdancer, evil) PL 1
  Unnamed (NPC, male tiefling, sorcerer / shadow adept / archmage / epic, evil) PL 1
  Unnamed (NPC, male orc, wizard / elementalist (earth) / epic, evil) PL 1
  Unnamed (NPC, female human, paladin / blackguard / assassin, evil) PL 1
  Unnamed (NPC, female human, sorcerer 20 / epic 20, evil) PL 1
  Unnamed (NPC, male human, monk / assassin / shadow dancer / sorcerer / shadow adept, evil) PL 1
  Unnamed (NPC, male orc, fighter / rogue / assassin, evil) PL 1

  1 PL in other NPCs

RHIALTO THE MARVELLOUS

  16 PL of NPCs

SOLLIR

  Mistress Tao (NPC, nymph, sorceress 20 / epic sorceress 120, evil) PL 5
  High Guardian Taerix (NPC, skeleton (former human), fighter 20 / epic fighter 20, lawful neutral) PL 1
  Hell Lord Aerixis (NPC, race unknown, figher 10 / blackguard 10, lawful evil) PL 1
  Hell Lord Maernix (NPC, race unknown, barbarian 16 / fighter 4, lawful evil) PL 1
  Hell Lord Laer'nek (NPC, race unknown, fighter 10 / weapon master 10, lawful evil) PL 1
  Devosk, Beast of Xvim (NPC, 12 headed Lernaern Pyrohydra, evil) PL 1
  Glaes'yek, Beast of Xvim (NPC, Great Wyrm Black Dragon, evil) PL 3
  Grand Mage Hraenan (NPC, race unknown, wizard 15 / archmage 5/ epic wizard 20, evil) PL 1
  High Priest Raenan of Xvim (NPC, race unknown, cleric 20 / epic cleric 20) PL 1

  1 PL in NPCs

TOKIWONG

  Malachi (NPC, human male, fighter 20 / blackguard 10 / blade dancer 10 / rogue 20 / templar 10 / planar champion 10 / weapon master 10 / devoted defender 10, lawful evil) PL 4
  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) PL 2 
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1


  9 PL in NPCs

UVENELEI

  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) PL 6

  10 PL of NPCs

VALKYS

  16 PL of NPCs

WILLIAM

Emperor Cho Je Pa-ser of Suhfang (NPC, human, wizard, lawful good) PL 1
  Empress Taizu Pa-Ser of Suhfang (NPC, human, cleric, neutral good) PL 1
  Emperor Pa-ser I, First Emperor of Suhfang (NPC, ghost (former human), fighter, lawful good) PL 2
  Empress Kuan Yi, First Empress of Suhfang (NPC, ghost (former human), wizard, neutral good) PL 2
  Fand Dyvyr (NPC, human, druid, neutral good) PL 1
  Resbin Dren Emondrav, Marchioness of Sterich (NPC, human, sorceress, lawful neutral) PL 1
  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1
  Marius Lindon the Freeholder of the Yeomanry (NPC, human, rogue, neutral good) PL 1
  Moghyr the Old, Leader of the Silent Ones of Keoland (NPC, human, wizard, neutral) PL 2
  Orran Rilanth of Sterich (NPC, high elf, fighter / wizard, chaotic good) PL 1
  Owen the First, Grand Duke of Geoff (NPC, human, wizard (illusionist) / fighter, lawful good) PL 1
  Ambassador Gwilym Raonul of Veluna, Priest of Rao (NPC, human, priest, lawful good) PL 1
  Lord William Ronald of Keoland, Speaker for the Kevellond League (NPC, human, wizard, lawful good) PL 1

ZELDA

  16 PL in NPCs

  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES FROM REALMSPACE

  Church of Toril (currently uninvolved) PL 1,000
  Eternal Empire (currently uninvolved) PL 5,000
  Scro Star League of Realmspace (currently uninvolved) PL 3,000

  Hope Isle of Toril (Angels, Planars from the Upper Planes, every kind of being from Realmspace, good) PL see below
   The Shadow Empire (Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL see below
  United Commonwealth of Realmspace (A greater part of the people of Toril and Realmspace, neutral and good) PL see below

  - - -

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE CLAIMS LIST - - - 

  S, M, L, LL indicate a gain of 1, 2, 3, and 4 points per 10 years the culture advances 
  NA means points gained from cultural advancement are not applicable 

  - - -

  ALYX

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments) PL see the Monster Arms Race
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Metallic Dragons (Metallic dragons of every kind, good) (NA) Original PL 50, Current PL 50

  (The Alliance of the Rising Sun) 

  (Kingdom of Celene (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, neutral and good) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 3
  Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) (west off-map) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 24
  Lendore Isles (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) (S) Original PL 7, Current Power Level 5
  Knights of Luna (Dedicated to making Celene aid it's good and neutral neighbors, good) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Nippon Dominion (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves), oriental dwarves, oriental halflings, oriental humanoids, monsters of every kind, all alignments) (LL) Original PL 20, Curent PL 19
  Varnaith (Elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) (south-southwest off-map) (LL) Original PL 23, Current PL 18)

  2 PL from the City of the Gods

  - - - 

  ALZEM

  Planars (Solars: Planars of the Upper Planes, Good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Planars (Planetars: Planars of the Upper Planes, Good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Planars (Astral Deva, Monavic Deva, ? Deva: Planars of the Upper Planes, Good) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments except evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Hope Isle of Toril (Peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, nearly all are good aligned) (NA) Original PL 1,000, Current PL 796: Current PL in Realmspace 0, Current PL in Oerthspace 766 (383)

  10 PL from the City of the Gods

  - - - 

  ANABSTERCORIAN

  Pseudeonatural Detrachan (Planars, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Pseudeonatural Dire Sharks (Planars, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Pseudeonatural Arrowhawks (Planars, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race 
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments except good) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Gem Dragons (Gem dragons of every kind, neutral) (NA) Original PL 25, Current PL 25

  The Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) (LL) Original PL 60, Current PL 47
  Blackmoor (Flannae humans, lizard kings, lizard men, evil) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 1
  Heimmorj (Flannae human, evil) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 1

  Sea Allies of the Solistarim (Dark underwater races of every kind, lawful evil and neutral evil) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 22

  20 PL from the City of the Gods

  20 PL from the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra

  - - - 

  BLACK OMEGA

  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments except evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Metallic Dragons (Metallic dragons of every kind, good) (NA) Original PL 50, Current PL 50

  (The Coalition of Light and Shadow) 

  (Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (spelljamming elves, neutral and good) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 8
  Faerie of the Flanaess (every type of Faerie, neutral and good) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 14
  Domain of Highfolk (high elves, grey elves, wood elves, some humans of all types, some gnomes, some halflings, good) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 1
  Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) (L) Original PL 2, Current PL 3
  Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) (L) Original PL 2, Current PL 3
  Perrenland (Flannae humans, some humans of other types, elven, dwarven, gnome, halfling, all alignments but few evils) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Peoples of the Sepia Uplands (gnomes, some humans of various types, neutral and good) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Peoples of the Vesve Forest (elves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 5)

  10 PL from the City of the Gods

  - - - 

  CREAMSTEAK

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Undead (Ghosts and others, good and neutral) PL see the Undead Arms Race 
  Monsters (Eagles and others, all alignments except evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) (L) Original PL 3, Currrent PL 4
  Calrune (Centaurs, high elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Delrune (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, good) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 7
  Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 3
  The People of Gamboge Forest (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Grannmont (storm giants of the Rakers, good) (M) Original PL 6, Current PL 8
  Heimmont (cloud giants of the Rakers, good) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 8
  People of the Loftwood (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, good forest spirits, good) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  The People of the Phostwood (High elves, gray elves, oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, good) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  Seldanora (High elves, oeridian humans, gray elves, flannae humans, wood elves, suel humans, neutral and good) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4 
  Duchy of Tenh (Oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 5
  People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good)  (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  2 PL from the City of the Gods

  CONQUESTS BY CREAMSTEAK 

  - Artonsamay (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  - Kinemeet (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, elves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4 
  - 5 PL of defectors (mostly human and gnomish) from the Dark Union (NA) Original PL 5, Current PL 5 

  - - - 

  DAGGER

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MM, good and neutral) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Metallic Dragons (Metallic dragons of every kind, good) (NA) Original PL 50, Current PL 50

  Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (dwarves, spelljamming mountains, neutral and good) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 5

  (The Kingdom of Ulek) 

  (Peoples of the Kron Hills (dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some humans of all types, neutral and good) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2 
  County of Ulek (gnomes, halflings, suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, good) (S) Orignal PL 3, Current PL 2
  Duchy of Ulek (elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, good) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  The western half of the Principality of Ulek (dwarves, elves, gnomes, suel humans, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (S) Origianl PL 5, Current PL 2
  Viscounty of Verbobonc (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2

  2 PL from the City of the Gods

  20 PL from the Axe of the Dwarvish Lords

  - - - 

  DARKNESS

  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments) PL see the Monster Arms Race
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Erypt (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 32
  Esmerin (Halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) (west off-map) (L) Original PL 25, Current PL 20
  Orcreich (Gnomes, halflings, hill dwarves, svirfneblin, mountain dwarves, some humans, high elves, good) (L) Original PL 20, Current PL 19
  Dwarves of the Yatils (Mountain dwarves, hill dwarves, gnomes, svirfneblin, neutral and good) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 11

  (The Baklunish Confederation) 

  (Caliphate of Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 8
  Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 13
  Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments but few evils) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 5
  The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) (L) Original PL 2, Current PL 12
  Peoples of the Tusman Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, baklunish humans, svirfneblin, deep dwarves, all alignments) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 6
  Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 8 
  Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) (M) Original PL 2, Current PL 7
  Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) (MODERATE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 4
  Sultanate of Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 12)

  2 PL from the City of the Gods

  - - - 

  MR DRACO / SERPENTEYE

  Planars - Mr Draco

  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Rakshasas (Planars of Acheron and Hell, home plane unknown, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Planars - Serpenteye

  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Other Summoned and Created Forces - One group each for Mr Draco and Serpenteye

  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race 
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind, all alignments but few good) PL see the Monster Arms Race
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Gem Dragons (Gem dragons of every kind, neutral) Original PL 66, Current PL 66

  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) (S) Original PL 8, Current PL 10 

  (The Union of Oerth) 

  (Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 5
  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) (L) Original PL 13, Current PL 22
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 28 
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 9 
  Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (S) Original PL 1, Current PL 4 
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) (NA) Original PL 30, Current PL 18 
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, evil) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 14 
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 5)

  Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor Ocean (Sahuagin, ixit., sharks, slaves of every kind, monsters of every kind from the MM) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 29

  2 PL from the City of the Gods

  ACQUIRED BY MR DRACO / SERPENTEYE

  - Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, evil) (SLAVE OF THE GOD EMPEROR) PL 2 
  - Philidor the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level, evil) (SLAVE OF THE GOD EMPEROR) PL 2 

  - Peoples of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 17 
  - Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 6
  - Peoples of Celadan Forest (High elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gray elves, wood elves, gnomes, halflings, good) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 6
  - Peoples of the Flinty Hills (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 6 
  - Garrel Enkdal (mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 7 
  - Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 8
  - People of Hempmonaland (Hempmonalander humans, suel humans, lizardmen, many other races, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 7
  - Idee (Oeridian humans, some humans of other types, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (Part of the Iron League) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 4
  - Peoples of the Iron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  - Free City of Irongate (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  - Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (LL) Original PL 8, Current PL 20
  - Onnwall (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  - Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (LL)  Original PL 30, Current PL 15
  - County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 11

  Barrier Peaks Military District (troops of the Union, all alignments) (L) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Crystalmists Military District (troops of the Union, all alignments) (L) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Hellfurnaces Military District (troops of the Union, all alignments) (L) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Southern Hempmonaland Military District (troops of the Union,  yuan-ti, hempmonalander humans, all alignments) (southeast off-map) (LL) Original PL 10, Current PL 10
  City of Rauxes (Union troops, all alignments) (S) Original PL 7, Current PL 7

  Dullstrand Military District (Union troops, all alignments) PL 0
  Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (Union troops, all alignments) PL 0
  Peoples of the Northern Hollow Highlands (Union troops, all alignments) PL 0
  Peoples of the Southern Hollow Highlands (Union troops, all alignments) PL 0
  Menowood Military District (Union troops, all alignments) PL 0
  Sunndi (Union troops, all alignments) PL 0
  Peoples of the Vast Swamp (Union troops, all alignments) PL 0
  Isles of Woe (Union troops, all alignments) PL 0

  - - - 

  FESTY DOG

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Scro Armada of Greyspace (Spelljamming scro, evil) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 32

  Zindia (Star dwarves, nibelungen dwarves, star gnomes, high kobolds, high orcs, galeb duhr, dinosaurs of all types, lizard men, lizard kings, evil) (L) Original PL 20, Current PL 17

  Western Amedio Rainforest (humanoids of all types, various underdark races, monsters of every type from the MMs, slaves of every kind, humans of unknown types, evil) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 7
  Valley of the Mage (Valley elves, gnomes, suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, neutral) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4

  Aboleth of the Underdark (aboleth, slaves of all types, evil) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 8
  Cloakers of the Underdark (cloakers, neutral) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 6 
  Delvers of the Underdark (delvers, neutral) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 6
  Derro of the Underdark (derro, slaves of all types, evil) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 12
  Destrachan of the Underdark (destrachan, evil) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 9 
  Duergar of the Underdark (duergar, slaves of all types, evil) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 12 
  Grimlocks of the Underdark (grimlocks, evil) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 8 
  Trogolodytes of the Underdark (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 9
  Umber Hulks of the Underdark (umber hulks, evil) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 9

  2 PL from the City of the Gods

  RECONQUERED BY FESTY DOG 

  Humanoids of the Hellfurnaces (Humanoids of every kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 12

  - - - 

  FORRESTER

  The United Commonwealth of Toril (Peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, all alignments but few evils) (NA) Original PL 1,000, Current PL 737: Current PL in Realmspace 737, Current PL in Oerthspace 0 (0)

  20 PL from the City of the Gods

  - - - 

  FORSAKEN ONE

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good) PL see the Monster Arms Race
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Illithid of Greyspace (spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 38
  Neogi of Greyspace (spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 42 

  Unseelie of the Flanaess (every type of Dark Faerie, evil) (LL) Original PL 13, Current PL 28

  Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formian Giant Ants, lawful neutral) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 14
  Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 12
  Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (illithid, slaves of all types, evil) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 14 
  Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 10

  Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) (M) Original PL 8, Current PL 15

  2 PL from the City of the Gods

  RECONQUERED BY FORSAKEN ONE 

  - Humanoids of the Jotens (Humanoids of every kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 9 
  - Giants of the Jotens (Giants of every kind, slaves of every type, kind) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 10 

  - - - 

  GNOMEWORKS

  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments) PL see the Monster Arms Race
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Gem Dragons (Gem dragons of every kind, neutral) PL 66

  Chauntosbergen (Deep dwarves, mountain dwarves, hill dwarves of the western Griff Mountains) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 3 
  Technomancy of the Lortmils (gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril, all alignments but few evils) (M) Original PL 50, Current PL 26
  Peoples of the Northern Lortmils (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, neutral and good) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 1 

  (The Eastern League) 

  Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 1

  4 PL from the City of the Gods

  - - - 

  KABOOM

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race
  The Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race 
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (gnomes, neutral and good) (LL) Original PL 10, Current PL 9

  Aerlindre (Avariel of the Yatils, giant eagles, good) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 7
  Archenmont (Cloud giants of the Corusk Mountains, good) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 11
  Kindlemont (Storm giants of the Corusk Mountains, giant intelligent ravens, silver wolves, good) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 12
  Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 4
  Silvamont (Avariel of the Corusk Mountains, giant eagles, good) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 13
  Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (Winged oeridian humans, winged humans of unknown kinds, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) (far east off-map) (L) Original PL 22, Current PL 15
  Sonnmonnten (Cloud giants of the Yatils, good) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 8
  Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) (S) Origianl PL 2, Current PL 4

  (The Sea League) 

  (Coral Empire (sea-elves, dolphins, many other underwater races, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral and good) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 14
  Deepwater League (Merfolk, sea-elves, tritons, dolphins, in the Drawmij Ocean, neutral and good) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 15
  Sea League (merfolk, tritons, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) (LL) Original PL 13, Current PL 13 
  People of the Shining Grottos (Merfolk, sea-elves, dolphins, tritons, in the Azure Sea, heavily good) (LL) Original PL 10, Current PL 13

  4 PL from the City of the Gods

  - - - 

  KALANYR

  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race 
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (drow, chaotic good) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 7 
  Drow of the Underdark (drow, chaotic good) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 15
  Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (dragons, chaotic good) (L) Original PL 7, Current PL 7

  Kalanyr's Ishtarland (Yuan-Ti, Giants of every type, humanoids of every type, chaotic good) Original PL 24, Current PL 24
  Transplanted People of Rauxes (The tarrasque, celestial knights, revenants, good undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs, good) (S) Original PL 7, Current PL 7
  The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  4 PL from the City of the Gods

  - - - 

  MAUDLIN

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Dracoliches (Planar Dracoliches, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race 
  Monsters (Monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments except good) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Chromatic Dragons (Chromatic dragons of every kind, evil) (NA) Original PL 200, Current PL 200

  Acererak's Minions (undead of every type, monsters of every type from the MMs, constructs, evil) (NA) Original PL 20, Current PL 5

  2 PL from the City of the Gods

  - - - 

  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) 

  Undead (undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED) 
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind, all alignments except good) PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED) 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Undead Dragons (Skeleton dragons, zombie dragons, ghoul dragons, ghast dragons, wraith dragons, spectre dragons, vampiric dragons, ghost dragons, dracoliches, evil) PL 40
  Shadow Dragons (Shadow dragons, evil) PL 10

  Shadow Empire (The Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) (LL) Original PL 77, Current PL 5

  2 PL from the City of the Gods

  - - - 

  'O SKOTEINOS

  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments) PL see the Monster Arms Race
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Gith of Greyspace (Spelljamming mercenary gith, neutral) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 19

  Crystalmont (frost giants of the Rakers, evil) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 7
  Dark Swamp (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (M) Original PL 2, Current PL 5 
  Beings of the Dreadwood (Undead trolls, undead treants, undead sentient trees, evil forest spirits, other undead of every type, humanoids, monsters of every sort from the MM, evil) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Esserbaudos (hill giants of the Rakers, evil) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 5
  Haermont (Stone giants of the Griff Mountains, neutral) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 6
  Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 7
  Peoples of the Hool Marshes (Lizard men, hempmonalander humans, monsters of every sort from the MM, neutral and evil) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 4
  Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) (L) Original PL 15, Current PL 16 
  Humanoids of the Rakers (humanoids of every type, evil) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 8 
  Sleichenbaudos (Hill giants of the Corusk Mountains, slaves of every type, evil) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 6 
  The eastern half of the Principality of Ulek (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, evil) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 3 
  Usurbaudos (fire giants of the Rakers, evil) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 6

  2 PL from the City of the Gods

  - - - 

  RHIALTO THE MARVELOUS

  Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) (L) PL 1 
  The Cult of Tharizdun (Suel humans, undead, evil)  (L) PL 1
  The Cult of the Elder Elemental Gods (humans of every kind, demihumans of every kind, humanoids of every kind, evil) PL 3

  10 PL from the City of the Gods

  ACQUISITIONS BY RHIALTO THE MARVELOUS 

  - Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) (DEAD) PL 0 

  - - - 

  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT

  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) (M) Original PL 15, Current PL 12
  Beings of Hraak Forest (Quaggoths, remorhaz, dire wolves, hill giants, dark gnomes, some humanoids, slaves of every type, evil) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Beings of Sable Wood (Hill giants, formidians, many beings of mixed race, forest spirits, neutral and evil) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 3
  Beings of Spikey Forest (Quaggoths, dire wolves, forest spirits, evil) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2

  (The League of the Warlords) 

  Fellands (Humans of every type, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, evil) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 7 
  Kor (Humans of every type, elves, dwarves, gnomes, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral and evil) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 6 
  Redhand (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 6
  Riftcrag (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, some elves, some beings from the Underdark, neutral and evil) (S) Original PL 7, Current PL 6

  10 PL from the City of the Gods

  ACQUISITIONS BY SOLLIR

  Quaggoth Fells of the Burneal (League troops, all alignments but good, quaggoth survivors (evil)) PL 0

  - - -

  TOKIWONG

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Demons again (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Undead (Undead of every type, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Gem Dragons (Gem dragons of every kind, neutral) (NA) Original PL 25, Current PL 25

  Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 6
  Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) (L) Original PL 25, Current PL 26
  Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 8
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 8 
  Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (M) Original PL 6, Current PL 8
  Humanoids of the Yatils (humanoids of every type, evil) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 11

  2 PL from the City of the Gods

  20 PL from the Machine of Lum the Mad

  ACQUISITIONS BY TOKIWONG

  Beings of the Cairn Hills (Empire troops, all alignments except good) PL 0

  - - - 

  UVENELEI

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Metallic Planar Dragons (second selection) (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Gem Dragons (Gem dragons of every kind, neutral) PL 17

  (The United Alliance of the Crescent) 

  (Ishtarland (Humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kind, humanoids of unknown kind, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 13
  Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) (LL) Original PL 40, Current PL 11
  Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) (far west-northwest off-map) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 14)

  2 PL from the City of the Gods

  - - - 

  VALKYS

  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil)  PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie, again (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil)  PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie, yet again (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil)  PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race 
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) (NA) PL 5
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) (NA) PL 5
  Shades (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, evil) (NA) PL 5 

  20 PL from the City of the Gods 

  - - - 

  WILLIAM RONALD

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, in this case good) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but few evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Metallic Dragons (Metallic dragons of every kind, good) (NA) Original PL 50, Current PL 50

  Suhfang (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 23
 People of the Kettish Hills (Gnomes, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, all alignments) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 6

  (The Kevellond League) 

  (March of Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good)(S) Original PL 3, Current PL 5
  Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils)(L) Original PL 7, Current PL 14
  Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5 
  Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 14 
  Shieldlands (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 5 
  Peoples of the Stark Mounds (Hill dwarves, mountain dwarves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, high elves, gray elves, good) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 5
  Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5 
  Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (M) Original PL 8, Current PL 10
  Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 9

  Knights of Holy Shielding (Dedicated to holding the Shieldlands and stopping Iuz, neutral and good) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 4
  Knights of the Watch (Dedicated to protecting the Sheldomar Valley from the Baklunish, neutral) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 4
  Order of the Hart (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, good) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 4
  The Fellowship of the Torch (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, all alignments) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 4

  2 PL from the City of the Gods

  ACQUISITIONS BY WILLIAMS 

  Geoff (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 5

  Free City of Dyvvers (Kevellonder troops, all alignments except evil) PL 0
  Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (Kevellonder troops, all alignments except evil) PL 0
  Rangers of the Gnarley Forest (Kevellonder troops, all alignments except evil) PL 0

  - - - 

  ZELDA

  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments) PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED) 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED) 

  Storm Riders of Telchuria (Agnakok mages, agnakok humans of unknown kind, agnakok demihumans of unknown kinds, agnakok humanoids of unknown kinds, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky, neutral) (far northwest off-map) (LL) Original PL 35, Current PL 25

  Frost Barbarians / Fruztii (Suel humans, all alignments) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Ice Barbarians / Cruski (Suel humans, all alignments) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 4 
  Ratik (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Snow Barbarians / Schnai (Suel humans, all alignments but few evils) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 3

  4 PL from the City of the Gods

  NATIONS AND REGIONS CURRENTLY OUT OF PLAY

  Shadow Throne (Was known as Domain of Greyhawk)
  Peoples of the Welkwood
  Wild Coast

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE ARMS RACE LIST - - - 

  BASE STRENGTH 

  ALYX (Planar Xeg-Ya/Jann/Nature Elementals, Alliance of the Rising Sun, Metallic Dragons) PL 3 + 14 + 154 + 28 = 199
  ALZEM (Planar Solar/Planetar/Deva, Isle of Hope) PL 6 + 16 + 393 + 34 = 449
  ANABSTERCORIAN (Planar Pseudeonatural Destrachans/Psuedeonatural Dire Sharks/Pseudeonatural Arrowhawks, Solistarim, Gem Dragons) PL 4 + 16 + 186 + 31 = 237
  BLACK OMEGA (Planar Guardinals/Eladrin/Faerie, Faerie of the Flanaess, The Coalition of Light and Shadow, The Circle of Eight, Metallic Dragons) PL 2 + 16 + 126 + 27 = 171
  CREAMSTEAK (Planar Celestials/Metallic Dragons/Good Nature Elementals, Delrunian Alliance, Good Giants) PL 2 + 16 + 96 + 32 = 146
  DAGGER (Planar Celestials/Guardinals/Eladrin, Dwarves of Greyspace, Kingdom of Keoland, Metallic Dragons) PL 0 + 16 + 117 + 27 = 160
  DARKNESS (Planar Gem Dragons/Dao/Fire Elementals, Erypt, Esmerin, Orcreich, Dwarves of the Yatils, Baklunish Confederation) PL 4 + 16 + 189 + 28 = 237
  MR DRACO / SERPENTEYE (Planar Salamanders/Rakshasa/Xill/Devils/Yugoloths/Efreet, Union of Oerth, Lost Elves, Many Conquered Nations, Gem Dragons) PL 12 + 36 + 466 + 58 = 573
  FESTY DOG (Planar Chromatic Dragons/Modrons/Earth Elementals, Races of the Underdark) PL 4 + 16 + 183 + 35 = 238
  FORRESTER (The United Commonwealth of Toril, peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, all alignments but few evils) PL 5 + 16 + 757 + 95 PL = 873 (all in Realmspace)
  FORSAKEN ONE (Planar Modrons/Formians/Unseelie, Underdark Races, Unseelie of the Flanaess, Illithid and Neogi of Greyspace) PL 5 + 16 + 224 + 39 = 283
  GNOMEWORKS (Planar Formians/Modrons/Earth Elementals, Technomancy of the Lortmils, Eastern League, Iron League, Gem Dragons) PL 3 + 16 + 131 + 39 = 189
  KABOOM (Planar Air Elementals/Djinn/Water Elementals, Sky-Sea League, Good Giants, Gnomes of Greyspace) PL 5 + 16 + 172 + 42 = 235
  KALANYR (Planar Eladrin/Faerie/Slaadi, Good Undead, Empire of the Yuan-Ti, Ivid the Celestial King and Rauxes, Drow of Oerth, Dragons of H/Cs) PL 6 + 10 + 96 + 74 = 186
  MAUDLIN (Planar Evil Demons/Xeg-Yi/Dracoliches, Acererak, Minions of Acererak, Scarlet Brotherhood, Chromatic Dragons) PL 10 + 16 + 259 + 28 = 313 
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) (Shadow Empire, Undead Dragons, Shadow Dragons) PL 3 + 16 + 107 + 28 = 154
  'O SKOTEINOS (Planar Githzerai/Dao/Earth Elementals, Orcish Empire of the Pomarj, Evil Giants, Gith of Greyspace) PL 2 + 16 + 129 + 28 = 175
  RHIALTO THE MARVELLOUS (Black Brotherhood) PL 0 + 16 + 5 + 49 + 19 = 89
  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT (Planar Slaadi/Demons/Chromatic Dragons, Evil Undead, Quaggoth Fells, League of the Warlords) PL 10 + 16 + 84 + 27 = 137
  TOKIWONG (Iuz and Empire of Iuz, Rary and Empire of the Bright Lands, Ket, Gem Dragons) PL 7 + 16 + 148 + 28 = 199
  UVENELEI (Planar Metallic Dragons/Metallic Dragons/Gem Dragons, The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent, Gem Dragons) PL 3 + 16 + 87 + 33 = 139
  VALKYS (Planar Unseelie/Shades/Chromatic Dragons)  PL 3 + 16 + 65 + 38 = 122
  WILLIAM RONALD (Planar Celestials/Guardinals/Good Earth Elementals, People of the Kettish Hills, Kevellond Alliance, Metallic Dragons) PL 3 + 16 + 204 + 27 = 250
  ZELDA (Storm Riders of Telchuria, Ratik, the Frost/Snow/Ice Barbarians, People of Timberway Forest) PL 0 + 16 + 72 + 28 = 116

  THE TECHNOLOGICAL ARMS RACE 

  Alyx  16 (Alyx's armies attack/defend at + 1 / 0) 
  Alzem  16  (+ 1 / 0)
  Anabstercorian  8 (+ 1 / + 2 for Red Steel)
  Black Omega  16 (0 / 0) 
  Creamsteak  16 (+ 1 / 0) 
  Dagger  16 (+ 1 / 0) 
  Darkness  16 (+ 1 / 0) 
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye  14 x 2 (+ 1 / 0)
  Festy Dog  14 (+ 1 / 0)
  Forrester  28 (Forrester has 10th level magic, and his armies are genetically augmented.  They attack/defend at + 5 / + 4) 
  Forsaken One  14 (+ 3 / + 3 mainly for Red Steel)
  GnomeWorks  28 (+ 2 / + 1)
  Kaboom  16 (+ 1 / 0) 
  Kalanyr  16 (Kalanyr has 10th level magic. His armies attack/defend at + 3 / + 2)
  Maudlin  11 (+ 1 / 0)
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  23 (+ 3 / + 3 partly for Red Steel)
  'o Skoteinos  16 (+ 1 / 0)
  Rhialto  7 (0 / 0) (+ 1 / + 2 for Red Steel)
  Sollir Furryfoot  11 (+ 1 / 0)
  Tokiwong  16 (+ 2 / + 2 mainly for Red Steel)
  Uvenelei  16 (+ 1 / 0) 
  Valkys  8 (0 / 0)
  William Ronald  16 (+ 1 / 0) 
  Zelda  16 (+ 1 / 0) 

  THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE 

  Alyx  4
  Alzem  11
  Anabstercorian  15
  Black Omega  4
  Creamsteak  6 
  Dagger  4
  Darkness  4 
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye  4 x 2
  Festy Dog  4 
  Forrester  67.5 (Forrester has 10th level magic) 
  Forsaken One  4
  GnomeWorks  4
  Kaboom  18
  Kalanyr  51 (Kalanyr has 10th level magic) 
  Maudlin  9
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  34
  'o Skoteinos  4
  Red Goo 6.3
  Rhialto  4
  Sollir Furryfoot  4
  Tokiwong  4
  Uvenelei  10
  Valkys  13 
  William Ronald  4 
  Zelda  5

  THE PLANAR ARMS RACE 

  Alyx  3 
  Alzem  3
  Anabstercorian  3 
  Black Omega  3
  Creamsteak  5
  Dagger  3
  Darkness  3
  Mr Draco / Serpentye  6 x 2
  Festy Dog  9
  Forrester  0
  Forsaken One  9
  GnomeWorks  3
  Kaboom  3
  Kalanyr  3
  Maudlin  3
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  3
  'o Skoteinos  3
  Rhialto  3 
  Sollir Furryfoot  7
  Tokiwong   3
  Uvenelei  3
  Valkys  9 
  William Ronald  3
  Zelda  3

  THE UNDEAD ARMS RACE 

  Alyx (good undead)  1 
  Alzem  0
  Anabstercorian (evil undead)  1
  Black Omega  0 
  Creamsteak (good and neutral undead)  1
  Dagger 0 
  Darkness (good undead)  1
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye (evil undead)  1 x 2
  Festy Dog  0 
  Forrester  0
  Forsaken One (evil undead)  4
  GnomeWorks 0 
  Kaboom (good undead)  1
  Kalanyr (good undead)  1
  Maudlin (evil undead)  1
  Lord Melkor (Talos) (evil undead)  1
  'o Skoteinos (evil undead)  1
  Rhialto (evil undead)  1
  Serpenteye (evil undead)  1
  Sollir Furryfoot (evil undead)  1
  Tokiwong (evil undead)  1
  Uvenelei  0 
  Valkys (evil undead)  4
  William Ronald  0 
  Zelda  0 

  THE MONSTER ARMS RACE 

  Alyx  3
  Alzem  3
  Anabstercorian  3
  Black Omega  3
  Creamsteak  3
  Dagger  3
  Darkness  3
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye  3 x 2
  Festy Dog  5
  Forrester  0
  Forsaken One  5
  GnomeWorks  3
  Kaboom  3
  Kalanyr  3
  Maudlin  3
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  3
  'o Skoteinos  3
  Rhialto  3  
  Sollir Furryfoot  3
  Tokiwong  3
  Uvenelei  3
  Valkys  3
  William Ronald  3
  Zelda  3

  - - - 

  THE CONSTRUCT ARMS RACE 

  Alyx  1
  Alzem  1 
  Anabstercorian  1
  Black Omega  1
  Creamsteak  1
  Dagger  1
  Darkness  1
  Mr Draco / Serpentye  1 x 2
  Festy Dog  3
  Forrester  0
  Forsaken One  3 
  GnomeWorks  1
  Kaboom  1
  Kalanyr  1
  Maudlin  1
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  1
  'o Skoteinos  1
  Rhialto  1
  Sollir Furryfoot  1
  Tokiwong  1
  Uvenelei  1
  Valkys  1
  William Ronald  1
  Zelda  1

  - - - 

  Level of your Society and Culture, in Terran terms. 

  Alyx 1540
  Alzem 2100 and 1881 
  Anabstercorian 1524
  Black Omega 1515.6
  Creamsteak 1520
  Dagger 1526.3 
  Darkness 1542 
  Mr Draco / Serpentye 1551 
  Festy Dog 1531.6
  Forrester 2100 and 1881 
  Forsaken One 1543
  GnomeWorks 1881 and 1504
  Kaboom 1583
  Kalanyr 1514
  Maudlin 1552
  Lord Melkor (Talos) 2101 and 1504
  'o Skoteinos 1524
  Rhialto 1504
  Sollir Furryfoot 1516
  Tokiwong 1540.6
  Uvenelei 1541
  Valkys 1511.6
  William Ronald 1548.3
  Zelda 1510

  RED GOO RATING

  Alyx  1
  Alzem  0
  Anabstercorian  5
  Black Omega  0
  Creamsteak  0
  Dagger  0
  Darkness  1
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye  3
  Festy Dog  1
  Forsaken One  5
  Forrester  unknown
  GnomeWorks  0
  Kaboom  1
  Kalanyr  1
  Maudlin  0
  Melkor  5
  'o Skokeinos  5
  Rhialto  5
  Sollir  1
  Tokiwong  5
  Uvenelei  0
  Valkys  0
  William  0
  Zelda  1


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Lists Post is complete except for NPCs yet to be sent in, and the Red Goo ratings of some players.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Turn 5 has begun.


----------



## Maudlin

First post! 

May this be the eeevilest turn yet.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, I am going offline for an hour+, if Solistarim are attacked, we will open this tunnel you mentioned in email you sent me, and all our forces not involved in magical research will come to their aid, led by Melkor`s Avatar, if possible


----------



## Serpenteye

double post, delete


----------



## Serpenteye

*Maudlin, The Map*

I like the new shape of the map, it's much like I had pictured it myself, but there is one major flaw. All the areas you lost last turn should be coloured in the Union of Oerth purple . All the south eastern Flannaes and Hepmonaland is Union territory. Even the lavalake should be coloured purple.
And Rauxes should also be purple.


----------



## Tokiwong

*The Empty Throne*

_Malachai paced the hall his head low... and grim... he had ben left with an Empire... and little direction beyond that of his late masters wishes... he only hoped he could weather the storm..._

OOC: I can't wait... this is going to be fun


----------



## Maudlin

*Re: Maudlin, The Map*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *All the areas you lost last turn should be coloured in the Union of Oerth purple . All the south eastern Flannaes and Hepmonaland is Union territory. *



I raised that point myself, but I have no independent will on this. I am Edena's worshipful slave, and react merely to his whim. I'm sure that'll happen soon though.


> *
> Even the lavalake should be coloured purple.
> *



And lit from below, I suppose? _Très_ kitsch, Serpenteye


----------



## Kalanyr

How goes Iggwilv's investigation  and my emisaries to the natives?

Also how is my nuclear cleanup working?


----------



## Rhialto

Ah-HA!  I finally got in...

All right first we...

Wait--Edena still hasn't posted...

AWW-NUTS!!!

Well, at least he can see that I got through...


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, I am going to sleep, I leave you in charge of my faction, by the way I just sent you another email, I am confused, can I get magical research help from my allies( other than Maudlin) this turn? if not, then consider my original Template valid,  so I get 10th level magic next turn.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Oh no.  
  Not this time.
  Melkor shall run the Shade that he has claimed.

  - - -

  There is a civil war in progress in New Dorakaa.
  Much of the city is burning, and several foreign embassies have been destroyed.

  Malacki and Iuz personally fight it out.
  Great flashes of dark purple and red dominate the sky as the two battle.
  In the end, Malacki strikes Iuz down and kills him.
  Iuz drops to PL 0.

  Malacki is now the leader of the Empire of Iuz.

  It is now known as the Empire of Malacki.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Well, since Kalanyr is openly scouting, he finds the following, which soon become public information:

  Polaris, the continent near the south pole of Oerth, is empty of humans, demihumans, or humanoids.

  Telchuria, the continent around the north pole of Oerth, has the Storm-Riders, and several independent small nations around the coast.

  Fireland, the large island, lives up to it's name.
  It is filled with volcanoes and lava streams.

  Fireland is the home of a race of people that look human, and they are indeed native to Oerth.
  They are not native to the Elemental Plane of Fire, nor are they Elementals.

  They radiate extreme heat.
  They are comfortable at temperatures of two thousand degrees.
  They wear no clothing except metal harnesses, and magical transparent gauze.
  Their cities are hand shaped by them out of lava, which they work as if it were mud.
  They seem to breathe sulphuric dioxide and carbon dioxide without trouble.
  They are a hedonistic and depraved people, lazy and indolent.

  Their favorite activity is to mate while bathing in the streams of lava (they have great strength, and moving lava is like water to them.)

  Their magic is powerful, and their offensive magic is more powerful:  they can hurl blasts of white heat from their bodies that will melt rock, turn steel white with the heat, and even make adamantium glow a dull red.
  Living things hit by this heat evaporate.

  Yet they cannot be bothered by the troubles and problems of Oerik.
  They are happy in their magnificent cities of basalt and crystal, and care not for war or other follies.
  Not when they can pass the time dancing and celebrating.

  They point out that there is a colony of their kind somewhere in the Flanaess.
  They do not know where, and cannot find out, so further inquiries in that direction are useless.
  They tell you attempting to scry their colony would be useless also, for their magic is too strong.

  They state their colony is much more aggressive that they are, and is likely (they yawn) to come out and start burning down whole cities and civilizations any time now.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The people of AnaKeris are still wondering if you are going to do something about the Eternal Empire base that's sitting on their land.

  They don't have the military strength to destroy it, and are wondering if you do.

  Kas is able to kill the giantish guards, and penetrate into Saermont.
  He founds a large series of caverns and caves, filled with angry fire giants.

  He better say something quickly, or they are all going to attack.

  Nobody ever did figure out what that pool of water was all about.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Edena...*

Plz reply to my mail, if not plz reply on the boards... I need those answers. (just 2 orso I thought).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Spies confirm the following (in other words, it's true, folks.)

  The Union of Oerth has perfected half-fiend trolls.
  These enhanced trolls are immune to both fire and acid.
  They are also decidedly evil.

  The Union then attempted a new experiment, and it was successful.
  They crossed a Gem Dragon with one of these half-fiend trolls, and the result was a Flying Half-Fiend Troll (still immune to fire and acid.)

  These flying half-fiend trolls are now being mass produced at some place that is (infuriatingly) immune to 10th level scrying.
  Those spies caught, in the Union, typically ... well, we know what the trolls are eating, now.

  The Union has also successfully produced undead half-fiend flying trolls, who not only are immune to fire and acid, but drain life energy when they attack.

  Because of these developments, the Union gains 9 x 2 points per round in the Monster Arms Race, each Turn, instead of 3 x 2, from here on out.

  - - -

  A confirmed report comes that the Solistarim have outfitted their dragons with Red Steel.
  The stuff is so light the dragons can wear it while flying.
  What effect, if any, the wearing of Red Steel is having on the Dragons, is unknown.

  However, the Red Steel makes the dragons all but invulnerable to attack, while they, of course, can fire their breath weapons at will.

  Some of the spies that gave this report were captured by the Solistarim shortly thereafter.
  One was given to the dragons to eat.
  The others ... well, we won't speculate on what happened to them.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Malachai's Whim*

_Malachai smiles from his new position of power, "Dispatch forces to Fireland and extend to them a warm welcome," he glanced to his honor guard assembled, "a small delegation to offer our show of gratitude."

The Honor Guard snapped to, a diplomat bowing her head slowly, "It is as you command, oh great lord."

Malachai smiled, he could get quite used to such a term, "Now go, and do not return until the task is completed."_

OOC: Dispatching a small delegation to Fireland by the quickest means possible... flown there by a Gem Dragon


----------



## Anabstercorian

*What base?*

The Solistarim, in a show of appreciation for the friendliness of the AnaKeri, utterly annihilate the Eternal Empire outpost.  Anabstercorian himself arrives (completely dispelling any rumors of his ousting) and, with the help of massive, armored red dragons, wipes the outpost off the map, reducing it to a flat plain and executing any survivors of his assault.  He states:

<< This is the fate that all who insult the dignity of the AnaKeri will pay.  So speak the Solistarim! >>

A PL 26 force (24 for me, 2 for the dragons) should be more than enough to crush the outpost to nothing.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

News rapidly comes to the emissaries on AnaKeris that the Solistarim are offering to take out the base of the Eternal Empire of Toril IF the nations of AnaKeris agree to supply food only to the Solistarim.

  Since nobody else, apparently (from the point of view of the people of AnaKeris) has the guts to take on the base, and the people in it who slaughtered the people of AnaKeri when they arrived from Toril, they agree to the Solistari Proposal.

  Unless the rest of you can offer something better.

  But the people of AnaKeris want immediate action, Anabstercorian.
  No waiting around.
  They want that base gone, and they want it gone now.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Way ahead of you!*

Hee hee!  Done and done!  I'll even change my mind about the survivor executing - The survivors are handed over to the Ana Keri for whatever justice they deem best.

Oh, those spies?  They're sent back to their homelands.  They're incredibly psychically damaged - Imagine amnesiac omniphobes with post traumatic stress disorder.  Only 10th level magic could heal them, and even then, it would be impossible for them to remember anything of the Solistarim's activities.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, Shade also equip their dragons with Red Steel, now I am going offline till tomorrow.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The base puts up one heck of a fight, Anabstercorian.
  Helicopters with miniguns and hellfire missiles strike back, and surface to air missiles are deployed against your dragons.

  However, you win in the end, and you destroy the Eternal Empire base.

  Back on Toril, there is great consternation in the Eternal Empire when this news is discovered.

  The Eternal Empire is also a democracy, like the United Commonwealth.
  They argue and then take several votes, and finally they decide to send a large force to seize AnaKeris.

  A great force of Torilians, 1,000 PL strong (halved to 500) arrives on AnaKeris, and begins slaughtering the native people (who they believe were behind the attack.)
  The small Solistari force is forced to flee in the face if this massive onslaught.

  If someone doesn't do something real soon, there won't be many people in AnaKeris to save.


----------



## Serpenteye

The Union of Oerth sends settlers to polaria and set up fishing and whaling colonies along the coasts and search for valuable minerals. We claim the entirety of that continent.

An expedition is launched into the lava lake of Sunndi to find out wether that is the location of the firelander base in the Flannaes.

Also, the God Emperor arranges to teleport Kas out of danger should the situation become life-threatening.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Malachai ponders*

_Malachai ponders and wonders why an ally would impede a simple delegation to the people of Fireland... perhaps the friendship is only one way...._

OOC: Guess I wait for Kalanyr's call


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Curses!*

I personally stand up and take responsibility for the attack in front of the Eternal Empire leaders.  I demand that they cease their assault on the innocent natives immediately, or face righteous damnation at the hands of Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir to Ilsensine and Survivor of the 10 Minute War!

(I'm also using Psychofeedback to raise my charisma modifier to a little over +170 while I say this.  It lasts a round - Six seconds SHOULD be enough for me to spit out that whole sentence.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Anabstercorian, it is long enough to get your sentence out.
  And you even have more time than that.

  Then the Eternal Empire's stronger clerics and mages teleport in.

  Time to leave.

  The Union is forced to come to Kas's aid, since he is under attack by hundreds of furious fire giants.

  The Eternal Empire commences it's attack on AnaKeri.
  They have enough technology, gathered in secret, and enough magical might, to overwhelm the people of AnaKeri.
  Helicopter gunships fire missiles into villages and forests.
  Miniguns chops down trees and devastate the landscape.
  Missiles streak through the air, landing in cities, detonating with massive explosions.

  Eternal Empire troops with rifles and machine guns take on the AnaKeri, armed with swords and bows.
  Mages and clerics of the Eternal Empire take on their counterparts amongst the AnaKerien.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Iggwilv, enthralled by the Dictum of the Solistarim (as the scryers amongst Kalanyr's people discover soon enough) defects from Kalanyr, and joins the Solistarim.
  She proclaims her eternal loyalty to her new lord and master, Anabstercorian.


----------



## Serpenteye

All union personell, including Kas, is teleported out of Anakeris immediately.

The God Emperor telepatically contacts the ruler of the Eternal Empire on Toril in an attempt to mediate a solution to the crisis. He attempts to explain the real causes of the conflict and insists that the population of Anakeris is innocent of the attack on the EET base.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Fireland proclaims itself in alliance with the Empire of Malacki.
  They express their gratitude and appreciation to the Empire of Malacki for the two thousand pleasure slaves bequeathed to them.
  They state that the maids of the Flanaess are truly a pleasure to behold, and even more a pleasure to use.
  They state that the men of the Flanaess please their women, and are most satisfying in every way.

  (It need not be said that these people are evil.)

  They offer a great army (PL 100, + 2 / + 2) to come to the aid of the Empire of Malacki.


----------



## Darkness

OOC: Edena, what about my NPCs? Do you need the full descriptions immediately? That is, did you get my template at all?

(BTW, damn boards didn't let me in for quite a while. I'm here now, though, for as long as I'll stay up today.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Ruler of the Eternal Empire looks at the God Emperor.
  He states:

  We are destroying raiders who wiped out our base.
  You are saying it was not the local people?
  You are saying it is Anabstercorian?

  We KNOW Anabstercorian.

  Where on your world is Anabstercorian?
  For we wish to extract retribution for the destruction of our base.


----------



## Forrester

Representatives are immediately sent to the Eternal Empire, on Toril. No, strike that -- Forrester HIMSELF will go. 

"My good Torillians -- we cannot help but notice that you have recently landed a million or so of your men on Oerth. We beseech you, pull out of that world at ONCE.

"I know what you're expecting from me. You will not get it --  I will not lecture you about interference in another world's culture -- for with the presence of the Shade (mutual enemies of ours) there, and with the outsiders of Hope Island (mutual friends, who saved this world from ruin not too long ago) there, the Torillian influence is already considerable.

"It is far too late for them to develop completely independently. Hell, as you know, I personally led a million-troop force there myself, not too long ago. 

"Rather, I say this -- YOU HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU ARE GETTING YOURSELVES INTO! They have recently discovered nuclear technology there, and the secrets of 10th level magic. You arrive with nothing more than flintlocks and 9th level magic. You arrive at a time where this weird Red Goo crap eats into the very bowels of Oerth itself, threatening to disentegrate it from within! 

And did I mention the huge armies of flying dragons?! They weren't even around when I was there -- all I had to put up with was a few million robots.

In the interests of the very survival of your people, I beg you to return to Toril. Or at least, send a smaller contingent. You have no idea what kind of trouble you are in for, my friends."

Please. When we were there, we found the secrets of 10th level magic -- and so, we could survive. You, though . . . you are quite weak on Oerth. Quite weak. Retreat is your best option. 

Forrester
Peacemaker

--------
Edena, we make no aggressive moves (at this time) against the Eternal Empire. But we're keeping watch . . . should they weaken themselves too much. They are only half as powerful as we, and they just drew off 1/5 of their forces. We will be paying very close attention to what happens next. 

Also, regarding the Red Goo -- we brought back a BUNCH to research. We will use ELEVENTH LEVEL MAGIC (as well as the best scientific methods available to us -- and we've got a lot better stuff here than on Oerth) to determine what its long-term effects are, if possible. Reply to me what they are in an email, please -- *I* would like to decide who I am going to share this information with. 

We also are engaging in a tremendous push to decipher, with the use of our 10th and 11th level magics, the secrets of the City of the Gods. Antimatter cannons . . . mmmmmm. Let me know how our research progresses. 

Forrester


----------



## Tokiwong

*Malachai is pleased*

_Malachai partakes of the pleasures of the Fireland women... and enjoys the new alliance immensely..._


----------



## Darkness

The Baklunish Alliance will send diplomats to the people of AnaKeris, trying to discern what their current needs are and what could be done to aid them (if anything, and also if appropriate).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Darkness ... the people of AnaKeris are being slaughtered by the Eternal Empire of Toril.

  They are screaming for help against this overwhelmingly powerful enemy.

  The great force of Firelanders arrives in the Empire of Malacki.
  They tone down their heat so that the earth they trod on can withstand them.
  They march without tiring to New Dorakaa, in a long Romanish column of warriors, both male and female.
  Their hair is long and red, their skin white, and their eyes are bright yellow, green, and blue.

  They are in metal harness, which is strictly to hold their weapons ... they conceal nothing else of their bodies.

  Their swords, when they sweep them out to offer fealty to Malacki, all glow a brilliant red yellow, like the molten fire of the Oerth had been unleashed upon that very spot.


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *The Ruler of the Eternal Empire looks at the God Emperor.
> He states:
> 
> We are destroying raiders who wiped out our base.
> You are saying it was not the local people?
> You are saying it is Anabstercorian?
> 
> We KNOW Anabstercorian.
> 
> Where on your world is Anabstercorian?
> For we wish to extract retribution for the destruction of our base. *




"And we also know Anabstercorian. He's fought most of the nations of Oerth one time or another, many of them while they were fighting eachothers. He lives only for the slaughter of as many sentient individuals as possible, his only goal is to gain 'experience' and 'levels'. 
 By attacking everyone he has made himself less of a threat and achieved a neutrality of sorts. No nation has yet bothered making him pay the price of his agression since they have so far always had more important matters to attend to. 
 Every leader on Oerth knows where he is and who he is. He is the ruler of the Solistarim, in the Godspires north of the Black Ice.
We tell you this as a gesture of our good will towards your glorious empire and hope that you will accept our friendship."


----------



## Darkness

Okay...

We're also sending diplomats to the Eternal Empire now. We want to know why they are fighting the people of AnaKeri and what they want of them.

(But if we already know what's up, we'll instead immediately tell them where to find Anabstercorian, as far as we can tell.)


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

I'm back.

Archcleric Hazen on behalf of the Oerth Alliance will contact the Eternal Empire of Toril and urge them to stop their attacks. My people in their lands try to protect the native peoples.  The Sky-Sea League and the Rising Sun are contacted to help the AnaKeri in their hour of need.

The Eternal Empire receives the location of the Solistarim.  Also, they are asked to make amends to the people of AnaKeri, unfortunate victims of the conflict between Anabstercorian and the Eternal Empire.  Also, we ask that they recognize the right of the AnaKeri peoples to live in peace and develop their own societies.  As they are a democracy, I suspect they will do so.

I send assistance to the people of  AnaKeri, including clergy who can heal and raise the dead.

"The Eternal Empire of Toril was described by my ambassador Gwilym Raonul as a just and compassionate society.  I ask that the leaders and people of the Eternal Empire treat the people of AnaKeri with the dignity that they would ask for themselves."

I also offer them an embassy near the grounds of the (unless otherwise stated by Forrester) UC of Toril embassy.

Also, my civilians have been moved to the pocket dimension.


----------



## Anabstercorian

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *The Ruler of the Eternal Empire looks at the God Emperor.
> He states:
> 
> We are destroying raiders who wiped out our base.
> You are saying it was not the local people?
> You are saying it is Anabstercorian?
> 
> We KNOW Anabstercorian.
> 
> Where on your world is Anabstercorian?
> For we wish to extract retribution for the destruction of our base. *




<< I'm right here. >>

He phases in to existence behind them, holding the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra in his hand.

<< Do you wish to take your retribution?  Take it now.  Do your very best. >>

He lifts the staff above his head, his eyes smiling.

<< Tell me.  Do you feel lucky?  Favored by fate?  I don't need to be favored by Fate...  I am favored by Ilsensine, protected by his all-encompassing Will, as are the Ana Keri. >>

He brings the Staff to the floor with a crash, sweeping a hand and casting an Expanded Forcecage around himself and the ruler of the Eternal Empire.  Using ALL of his Power Points, he increases his Charisma modifier to over +150.

<< Leave Oerth now.  And do not come back. >>

I'll take 10 on that Intimidate check, Edena.


----------



## William Ronald

I post and a lot happens.

I will send forces to protect the people of AnaKeri, trying to avoid harming the Eternal Empire forces.  They are told that their superiors have been contacted. I ask them for a truce with the AnaKeri and try to separate combatants.   I am not letting the AnaKeri get slaughtered if I can do anything. Soldiers will try to protect the AnaKeri, risking their lives.

The leaders of the Eternal Empire's forces in the field are shown images of who attacked them and the location of Anabstercorian's forces.   They are told to check with their superiors who have been informed of Anabstercorian's actions.


----------



## Darkness

ooc: William, good to see you!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The communication to Forrester is furious.

  Anabstercorian is one of YOUR criminals.
  He is the responsibility of the Eternal Empire of Oerth.

  We expect you to keep control of your own garbage, but you have not done this.

  Now, your criminal has destroyed our base.

  We are not intimidated by the primitive savages of Oerth, but we DO wish to show them that they are not to meddle in the affairs of the Eternal Empire.

  As for this Red Goo ... what is the ... WHY am I wasting my time??

  Red Goo ... (he snorts)

  Here I am, talking to the ambassador of the Eternal Empire, and now he's got us talking about ... RED GOO?!

  We will deal with your garbage, Anabstercorian.
  We will show the savages of Oerth to not meddle in the affairs of civilized people.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Oh, just so I don't break tradition...*

Do I gain any experience for the destruction of the Eternal Empire base, or is the EL too low?

OOC: Oh, I think you mean FORRESTER'S garbage, Edena.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

A SECOND great force of Torilians, ready for battle, emerge in the Godspires.
  1,000 PL strong (halved to 500.)

  Several million men and women.

  They have been secretly learning how to use Oerthian technology for the past 40 years, and are up to late 20th century standards.

  Strike teams deploy, hurling high explosives at the defenders, raking them with machine gun fire, blasting them with flame throwers.
  Tanks, specially equipped with magical defenses, pour barrages of turrent fire at the foe.

  The Eternal Empire clearly knows the lay of the land, and their teams teleported in to strategic positions all over the Godspires, and under them.

  Within minutes, the Solistarim are fighting for their lives against an attack of overwhelming magnitude.

  - - -

  A telepathic message is sent to the savages (that is, the Solistarim.)

  Surrender your leader Anabstercorian, or suffer total annihilation.


----------



## Forrester

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *The communication to Forrester is furious.
> 
> Anabstercorian is one of YOUR criminals.
> He is the responsibility of the Eternal Empire of Oerth.
> 
> *




Um, I think you *meant* to say that he's the responsibility of the United Commonwealth of Toril. 

And you would be wrong. He has committed many crimes against my people, but we've been unable to bring him to justice. I'm sure that you will prove yourselves our betters in this instance. 

Forrester


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

I hate to seem like a spoil sport.  However, you have stated that until a power achieves 11th level magic, they can only get to Toril going through the Border Patrol.

Also, I doubt that if Anabstercorian SOMEHOW made it into the throneroom of the Eternal Empire on Toril, that they would be completely defenseless.

Forrester:  The Oerth Alliance asks that you make sure that no one but Anabstercorian and his faction is punished for the attacks on the Eternal Empire of Kara Tur on Toril.  

A message is sent to the leaders of the Eternal Empire of Toril asking them to not target Oerth nations which did not attack their base.  Any useful information on the Solistarim and Anabstercorian is shared with them in the interest of resolving the situation.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Oh ho.*

The instant I am notified of this (And I WILL be, through a permanent psychic link, the following occurs.)

Anabstercorian's eyes widen, and he glares.

<< This is the price for attacking the Solistarim. >>

WHAM.  Roll 3d4, multiply by 120d6, add 24d6 for my Sunbuster.  If he survives that, I hit him with a second blast from the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra.  I have Immunity to Elements of every type protecting me, so I'll only take 4d6 Force damage.  I immediately Teleport Without Error back home to the Godspires and teach these wankers the meaning of Powergaming!


OOC: Wait, they're on Toril?  Cripes!  I thought he was on Oerth!  In that case, I'm not involved in this...  Including my expenditure of my power points.  I'm heading back home and kicking Eternal Empire ass none the less!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Torilian Border Patrol, does not have the authority to stop the Eternal Empire.

  The force the Eternal Empire sent to AnaKeris is stuck there for several Turns.
  They cannot go home.

  The Eternal Empire's answer was to send this second force.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Uh ... Anabstercorian, I don't think so.
  You cannot get through the Torilian Border Guard, much less strike at the head of the Eternal Empire.

  Better get back and defend your people.

  - - -

  And so war - a very terrible war - breaks out in the Godspires, as the Eternal Empire and the Solistarim dig in and begin fighting.
  The whole mountain range is filled with the thunder of explosions, flashes of light, faint earthquakes, and the screams of the dead and dying.

  On AnaKeris, the assault force sent by Williams runs into the Eternal Empire force there.
  However, they are retreating, entrenching.
  The Eternal Empire has broken off the attack against the AnaKerin, and is retreated and fortifying, building military bases to house and protect their people in.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Defense tactics!*

All right, here's what I'm going to be doing.

*************

Anabstercorian flashes in to existence above the Godspires, instantly whipping out his staff and emitting thunderous, cataclysmic blasts of power that level entire battalions of enemy forces instantly, sending waves of molten lava pouring down the mountains towards them.

<< Red goo isn't important, is it?  Let me show you Red Goo... >>

And then come the dragons.  Vast, virile reds, screaming, feral whites, roaring, hissing blacks, all coated from head to toe in invulnerable Red Steel, their teeth capped with razor heads and their claws fitted with Red Steel coatings.  They fly in to the swathes of enemy forces and tear tanks apart with their bare hands, ripping open state of the art ceramic alloys like tinfoil.

<< Let me show you the Will... >>

Enormous Neothelids, the size of redwoods, smash out from the ground below the Solistarim forces, and my people give a great cry of glee as they use their True Telekinesis abilities, which they can use at will, to launch vast crystal spheres filled with nitroglycerine and Red Steel shrapnel, which crash in to the enemy lines with ungodly force.  The shockwave alone shatters skulls and sends organs shooting out orifices - The shrapnel, moving faster than sound and sharper than dwarven swords, tear open bodies and tanks and through magical armor as though it wasn't there.  Dozens of these spheres rain death upon enemy lines.

<< Let me show you the Magic... >>

Our finest mages lay waste to their battalions, unleashing all of their power with Meteor Storms and Horrid Wiltings.

<< Let me show you the Gun... >>

Anabstercorian teleports underground, sprinting at top speed, mowing down Empire troops with ease as he goes, moving with the practiced finesse of a 3th level Fighter, 20th level Monk, and 10th level Gundancer.

And then, Anabstercorian gets an idea....

The battle stops, abruptly.  Both sides have gotten fervent orders to Stand Down, Dammit!  The Eternal Empire forces are stunned and confused, as are the Solistarim.

At last, the general of the Eternal Empire expeditionary force walks out, wearing a powerful helmet of mental shielding, and stands strong as Anabstercorian floats to the ground, dropping in front of the general and bowing.

<< We pledge allegiance to you, Lord Frehernel.  The Solistarim are at your service. >>

He nods.  "Then your people will be spared..."

Bowing, Anabstercorian smiles....

===========

OOC:  One word, Edena.  Dictum.  We Enthrall the leader of the expeditionary force.  If that doesn't work, well, you know our defense tactics anyway.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

And they state:

  Anabstercorian, come out with your hands up.
  You are under arrest.
  You will be taken back to Toril, and face justice in the Eternal Court.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

My question was directed about whether Anabstercorian was able to get to the Eternal Empire on Toril, and into their leader's headquarters. 

My faction informs the Eternal Empire forces in AnaKeri of what is transpiring and urge them to deal peacefully with the native peoples.  We try to treat them with respect, even if they refer to us as savages.

I try to broker a truce between the Eternal Empire and the AnaKeri peoples if fighting has stopped.  My forces in their lands will try to separate combatants.


----------



## Darkness

To the Eternal Empire of Toril:

Mighty ones! We commend you for not harming the people of AnaKeri when the blame lies with Anabstercorian. Your wisdom truly is limitless.


----------



## Serpenteye

The Union of Oerth sends a huge delegation to the Eternal Empire bringing vast wealth in gifts including some of our finest weapons and armour made from red steel. They observe every diplomatic nicety and ritual and are extremely courteous to the Eternal parliament. They also distribute gifts to the people of the capital of EET. In other words, they are as friendly as they could possibly be. A simulacrum of the God Emperor speaks before the  ruling assembly.

 "I come to you as a friend, seeking only peace between your great people and mine. The Union of Oerth is insignificant compared to your greatness but it is yet the greatest single empire of Oerth and as such could be a valuable ally to you. In admiration of your glorious culture we bring you humble and insignificant gifts to you and the people of your wondrous city and hope that you consider our offer of alliance." 
...etc,etc, humble ,glorious, suck up some more but in a dignified way, etc etc.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Forrester, does the Border Guard of Realmspace allow Serpenteye's delegation through?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

To GnomeWorks:

  The Gem Dragons who are working with the Solistarim are beseeching help from the Gem Dragons working for the Lortmil Technomancy.

  They know the Gem Dragons of the Lortmil Technomancy have nuclear weapons.

  They state they are no match for the Eternal Empire, and need nuclear assistance in defeating them.

  (And it is true, that Anabstercorian is outgunned two to one.)

  - - -

  For that matter, the Solistari embassies are appealing for help to all the other Powers of Oerth willing to help them against these outworld invaders.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Hang on a sec!*

It's important - Does my tactic of using the Dictum work against the Eternal Empire?  I back it up with a convincing looking show of surrender.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Uh ... you could fool them into thinking Anabstercorian himself is surrendering.

  But until they have him in their grasp, and are hustling him back to Toril, they are not going to stop the attack.


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Forrester, does the Border Guard of Realmspace allow Serpenteye's delegation through? *




If they do not, we issue a formal complaint and arrange for the meeting to be held in the EET Anakeris base.


----------



## Darkness

ooc: Edena, did you get one of the mails that I sent you?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Spies report an all out marshalling of forces in the Empire of Malacki.

  They are about to attack.  That is confirmed.  The order to attack has been given.

  Who, nobody knows.

  - - -

  Darkness, I got them - all eight of them.


----------



## William Ronald

To the Eternal Empire:

You have shown yourselves to be a wise and compassionate people for holding the people of AnaKeri blameless for the attack on your base. We hope that never again you will have to take hostile action on Oerth.  We greet you in peace.

We ask to establish an embassy with you to aid in the mutual understanding of our peoples.

To the Angels of Hope Island on Toril:

We are asking to send an embassy to your lands. 

To Forrester:

We ask to establish an embassy in the UC of Toril territories.  We have aided each other in the past.  We urge you to negotiate with the Eternal Empire to ensure that there are no misunderstandings over this incident.

To Kessel Gnomeworks and the gem dragons associated with him:  We urge you not to interfere with the conflict between the Solistarim and the Eternal Empire.  Anabstercorian has surrendered.  There is no need for any violence.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*No, no.*

I mean I am using a Dictum to Enthrall the leader of the expeditionary force.  I'm spending 5 PL on doing it.  Can I take control of the expeditionary force this way?  If not, I continue to defend my people.  I also send the following reply to their ultimatum, but only if I can't take control of their force!

============

"Anabstercorian!  Come out with your hands up!  You are wanted for an act of war against the people of the Eternal Empire!"
Anabstercorian swoops down among them, landing in one of those crazy, threatening looking anime stances.  << Whatever. >>
Ba-WHAM!  Mindblast!  The few whose brains don't shoot out their eyes, ears, and nose are left gibbering lunatics for the rest of their lives - Which is about six seconds, when Anabstercorian nails them again.  He swoops up and heads back underground, tearing through Eternal Empire forces.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yes, Anabstercorian, you ARE able to take over the commander of the attacking force.

  What are your orders to her?

  - - -

  Solistari illithid, following Anabstercorian's lead, are able to mind dominate all the high commanders of the Eternal Empire force.

  Forrester was quite right.
  The Eternal Empire did not realize what it was getting itself into.

  Spluttering controllers on Toril try to maintain communication with their commanders.
  The leaders of the Eternal Empire gape.
  Warnings are sent to their forces in AnaKeri, who erect psionic shields.

  One futile attempt after another is made to resume contact, and regain control, of their force in the Godspires.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Cackle madly, now!*

Check your e-mail for orders, Edena.


----------



## Darkness

*Re: Cackle madly, now!*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Check your e-mail for orders, Edena. *



ooc: Writing in imperative? Are you mind-controlling Edena now, too?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Eternal Empire reestablishes communication with it's force in the Godspires.

  The Solistarim surrender.
  The banner of the Eternal Empire is raised in pride over the Godspires.

  Anabstercorian (complete with his Staff of the True Penumbra) is encased in a forcefield, and brought to the surface.

  There, to be transported back to Toril.

  Communications are sent to the Border Guard of Toril, and Anabstercorian is taken through them back to Toril.

  The entire force of the Eternal Empire falls back from the Underdark to the surface, bringing with it a very large number of prisoners.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*No way!*

Edena, my plan was a little farfetched, especially the fiddly bits I sent over e-mail, but it isn't THAT crazy....  Oh, well.  Lemme try and work out a way around this...

:: SOB :: I could have gotten so many levels!  So many precious levels....

======

OOC: I pushed too far, apparently...  My attempt to personally enthrall the high leaders using my Ring of the Master got me bushwhacked by a hell of a lot of high level troops, and Edena rolled my save against the Dimensional Anchor fair and square - I failed it.

So.  I guess you all won't be licking Ilsensine's boot.

This turn.

Hmph.  Oh well...


----------



## Darkness

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> * Darkness, I got them - all eight of them. *



 (I wanted to make sure, given our previous problems in that regard and the lack of a response. Sorry for flooding you...    )


----------



## Darkness

*Re: No way!*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *So.  I guess you all won't be licking Ilsensine's boot.
> 
> This turn.
> 
> Hmph.  Oh well... *



OOC: And *I* guess that you got exactly what you wanted all along and will now proceed to lay waste to a lot of poor Torilians.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Forrester, Anabstercorian is back in Realmspace.

  Is the United Commonwealth demanding his extradition?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Empire of Malacki is now fully ready to launch it's attack.
  All it's forces are fully marshalled.

  I am waiting for Tokiwong to give the signal.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Malachai tests the Weather*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *The Empire of Malacki is now fully ready to launch it's attack.
> All it's forces are fully marshalled.
> 
> I am waiting for Tokiwong to give the signal. *




Malachai turns to his troops... "I know you are anxious... but for now... my men... my children... we wait... and pray... for the sign shall come..."

OOC: Keeping them at the ready...


----------



## William Ronald

(Edena: Some lists corrections.  Siobhan, Black Omegas PC, is female.  I control Keoland, not Dagger. This error is in the summary of powers next to Dagger's name.)

Archcleric Hazen prepares an ambassadorial party  to go under flag of truce to the Eternal Empire's Solistarim territory.  The Eternal Empire is asked if such a party can be sent and met with peacefully. 

The news of the events in the Solistarim area are shared with the Eternal Empire forces in AnaKeri.  (I do not know if their psionic shields impede their communications. So I am doing this as a diplomatic courtesy.)

Anabstercorian: Gutsy move.  Well, I suppose you will try to get free of the force field. The Eternal Empire is not happy right now.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Edena - obviously, we do not allow our gem dragons to go to the aid of the Solistarim.  We are not going to be helping out any of Anab's buddies any time soon.

However...

Kessel will send a telepathic message to whomever is the leader of this Torillian force.

<<I order you, now, to get off of Oerth.  You have captured whom you wanted.  Leave our planet now, or suffer destruction.  Of a most utter and lethal sort.>>

<<Yes, I would assume that you Torillians know what that means - I have nuclear weaponry.  And I have no fear of using it to protect our planet.  If you do not leave now, we will launch our vast arsenal of nuclear warheads and assorted other toys at the Godspires, and all that will be left will be a desolate wasteland.>>

Kessel grins, a grim determined grin that shows no trace of joy or happiness, but gives an impression of hatred and annoyance.

<<And don't think I'll stop there, either.  Because, eventually, we'll figure out how to get to Toril.  And then you'll really regret messing with us.  I have seen the technologies you have over there... and while I admit that the things I have seen there are impressive, there are nothing to what I currently have in development.>>

<<I do not like warfare.  I never have.  However, my staff and I agree that you - Torillians - are not welcome here on Oerth, and need to be eliminated.  We have our share of Torillians here already, and we do not require another sect of them here to meddle in our own world's affairs.>>

<<Stay and fight, and die.  Leave, and live.>>


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

William, they would have welcomed your emissary, but GnomeWorks's brutal threat got to them first.

  And they reply, to the Lortmil Technomancy:

  WE have nuclear weapons, both ballistic and tactical.
  You are savages, and will be treated as savages.

  If you fire your weapons at us, your savage civilization will be obliterated.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

(Edena I sent my template to you twice already, I haven't looked at the latest posts in the interlude but I still don't know if you got it or not)


----------



## William Ronald

Archcleric Hazen sends word to Kessel Gnomeworks and the leaders of the Eternal Empire:

"Please, there is no need for talk of war amidst all the troubles of Oerth.  Kessel Gnomeworks is an intelligent and passionate person. He believes the people of Oerth must make their own destiny as the people of Toril did.  Help is appreciated, however."

"Now that the Eternal Empire has captured Anabstercorian it is our hope that their intentions towards the people of Oerth are peaceful.  In light of the present situation, we ask that the Eternal Empire consider the counsel of the United Commonwealth of Toril.  Namely to let us chart the course of our future."

"I see no further reason for the Eternal Empire to stay on the Oerik continent.  You have captured Anabstercorian and achieved victory. Also, I believe that it may be time to reconsider the base in AnaKeri.  The native peoples there wish to be left alone.  Anabstercorian sought to manipulate them for his criminal schemes."

"We will treat you with respect.  However, we urge peace in this troubled time."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I have your Template, Sollir.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Thanks Edena, just making sure you do, didn't want to leave you looking for one and not finding it


----------



## kaboom

Kalanyr, what is your email?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

To which they reply to your embassy, William:

  The Lortmil Technomancy just threatened us with nuclear obliteration if we did not immediately leave ... in the harshest possible terms.

  There is no dealing with such as these ... they are not rational or reasonable.
  Nor does the Eternal Empire take orders from savages.
  The Eternal Empire does not take ultimatums from savages.

  We came here to take Anabstercorian, and we might have left peacefully.
  But we await the decision of the High Command.
  We hope they will show these savages that we are not to be pushed around.


----------



## William Ronald

Archcleric Hazen offers his services to diffuse tensions between the Lortmils Technomancy and the Eternal Empire of Toril.

"In the past, reasonable people have misinterprepted each other.  Kessel Gnomeworks, perhaps your words were said in haste.  I know that you have no desire to see our world made the colony of another, and that this concern may have motivated your words.  The choice of words, however, might have been better."

"The Eternal Empire has provided a valuable service in capturing Anabstercorian. They and the Lortmils Technomancy have my respect.  I offer my services to diffuse any tensions between the Eternal Empire and the Lortmils Technomancy."

"It is my hope that our better natures will prevail in this matter.  Let us try to treat each other with the dignity of civilized peoples."

"Let angry words be forgiven.  Let there be peace."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Kalanyr, your spies with their 10th level magic report the Lortmil Technomancy is being evacuated.

  To where, the spies do not know.
  It is to some place that cannot be scried with 10th level magic.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Malachai extends a hand*

_Malachai brings a small retinue of his Honor Guard to the forces of the Eternal Empire...  he carries a white flag his blade peace bonded, "We come in peace and in peace I hope to leave..."

He bows, "We are greatful for your aid in capturing the diabolical creature Anabstercorian.  Oerth and all of its citizens owe you a debt of thanks for your skillful and surgical strike.  Had you not struck we would have done so to remove such a blight from this land.  For in truth, my empire welcomes peace with the Torilians... we bid you good tidings and wish to open our borders to you.  Perhaps we may speak... and speak of better tommorow... we offer friendship..."_


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Grrr!*

What the heck, I'm not out of this yet.

==========================

Anabstercorian roars in his restraints, struggling against them.  << Miserable THRALL!  I'll destroy each and every one of you when I escape, each and every one of you! >>
His guards sneer, jabbing him with a powerful electrical baton.  He spasms and writhes, shaking.
"Hardly, throwback.  You're going straight back to Toril.  And I think we both know what'll happen there."
Anabstercorian struggles to throw his mindblast, but can't do more than give the guard a mild itch.  He snarls, impotently, and thinks...  He'll get out of here....


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

A statement comes from the Eternal Empire High Command in the Godspires:

  Any nuclear attack against us will be met with a Gated nuclear attack of such power that the Lortmil Technomancy will be sterilized and it's great caverns turned into glass.
  Where the heat doesn't cause them to dissolve in to lava and collapse, that is.


----------



## GnomeWorks

In the capital city of the Lortmils...

"We do not have the facilities to handle this!" Mordan Kikane shouted at the two others present in the room.  Before him laid a huge map of the Lortmils, and the surrounding countryside.  "We simply have not had the time to research everything.  No time.  We have hardly begun to scratch the surface of the resources before us!"

"We have the nuclear facilities." A gruff dwarven woman, Diane Rethark, muttered. "We may have limited firepower, but we can handle them.  We have shielding - at least, that's what Project Trojan has told me."

"This is not the way." Thoreau MacDougal, a young halfling druid, replied in an even voice. "We must not fight the Torillians.  Not here, not now.  We will be destroyed.  Even if we manage to save our people, think of the land... nuclear weaponry is devastating."

"Very well." Mordan said. "We will tell Kessel that usage of nuclear weaponry, or any of our new sciences, is not advised at this time.  That war with the Torillians would be foolish, even if we had the capabilites.  The Kevellond League is completely open to attack.  We cannot endanger our allies, or the planet."

"Agreed." The dwarf and halfling replied.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

No, he won't.
  The guards take Anabstercorian to Realmspace.

  Now.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Oh boy...*

So...  Now what?

What do I see, DM?  What's behind the dungeon door?   

Tension, tension...


----------



## Tokiwong

_"If you intend to stay, then we shall aid you, but if it is the will of your masters to go then perhaps we can aid in that as well... and as a token of our show of allegiance we shall sweep into this land and remove the last vestiges of the Solistarum influence... and honor your actions and deeds with a monument to your grandeur..." Malachai continues speaking with the Eternal Empire Generals..._


----------



## GnomeWorks

Kessel contacts the leader of the Torillians once more.

<<I have been advised by the Government of the Lortmils, that it would be unwise to attack you at this time.>>

<<You outweigh us in weaponry.  You are stronger in force than us.  We can tell a losing fight when we see one.>>

<<However, I will not take back what I said earlier.  I may be impulsive, but I believe what I say.  The world of Oerth would be highly appreciative if you took your captive and left.  We have no desire for members of other worlds to be present on our planet.>>

Kessel scowls imperceptibly, a slight furrow coming into his brow.

<<Therefore - I apologize for my earlier threats, and I take them back fully.  But, we would be thankful if you left the world of Oerth and those members of this planet to their own devices, and not to meddle in our affairs.>>


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Eternal Empire agrees to meet with, and talk with, the representatives of the Empire of Malacki.

  But they advise the Empire of Malacki to remain neutral.
  They have some savages armed with nuclear weapons to deal with, they explain.


----------



## William Ronald

Archcleric Hazen continues to urge the Lortmils Technomancy and the Eternal Empire of Kara Tur to come to terms. If they permit my diplomats to approach, then they will do so and urge them to be reasonable.

"The Kevellond League wishes there to ease tensions. We congratulate you on your victory this day."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

And they reply:

  That's not good enough.

  One does not threaten us with nuclear obliteration, then get away with a simple apology.

  You shall yield up your nuclear arsenal.
  We shall come to your land, and personally see that your weapons program is dismantled.

  We will not leave powerful weapons in the hands of bad-mouthed savages.

  Considering your behavior, we consider we would be doing everyone on this planet a service, by disarming you.

  - - -

  To the emissaries of the Kevellond League, the Eternal Empire offers it's greetings.
  It advises them to remain out of this conflict, since they are dealing with idiot mountain savages with nuclear weapons.


----------



## Tokiwong

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *The Eternal Empire agrees to meet with, and talk with, the representatives of the Empire of Malacki.
> 
> But they advise the Empire of Malacki to remain neutral.
> They have some savages armed with nuclear weapons to deal with, they explain. *




_"perhaps the savages will realize that such an attack would be futile... and we endeavor to end such a qualm peacefully..."

Malachai nods to them, "Perhaps when the matter is settled we can speak more in depth..."_


----------



## Tokiwong

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *And they reply:
> 
> That's not good enough.
> 
> One does not threaten us with nuclear obliteration, then get away with a simple apology.
> 
> You shall yield up your nuclear arsenal.
> We shall come to your land, and personally see that your weapons program is dismantled.
> 
> We will not leave powerful weapons in the hands of bad-mouthed savages.
> 
> Considering your behavior, we consider we would be doing everyone on this planet a service, by disarming you. *




_"I find that a prudent move... for they have bullied many with their nuclear might... I for one applaud such a wise action..." Malachai replies with a curt nod._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

In the war room of the Lortmil Technomancy, a sound long dreaded, long feared, is heard:

  ATTACK WARNING RED!  ATTACK WARNING RED!

  Klaxoms blare their warnings, air raid sirens wail.

  ATTACK WARNING RED!  ATTACK WARNING RED!

  The controllers speak up from their radar screens:

  Sir, we have 150 incoming bogeys.  Repeat, 150 incoming bogeys.
  ETA 7 minutes.

  The screens show the 150 launches from the Godspires.
  Those streams of white light rapidly get longer, as they close towards the position of the Lortmil Technomancy.

  Another controller shouts:

  Anti-missile missiles are on-line, sir!


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Uh uh.*

Anabstercorian, standing in their anti-missile missiles control room, is holding a very, very large cluster of wires in his hand.  They stare at him with stunned silence for a moment before he breaks the quiet.

<< Anti missile missiles are NOT ready. >>

He laughs, and SLAMS his fist in to the ground, using a +100 strength mod from Psychofeedback to collapse a whole section of the cavern, vanishing in to the Ethereal plane and Gating back home to Ilsensine himself!

==================

OOC: Suckers.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Kessel yells out.

"Holy crap!"

"Launch everything we've got.  Knock them out of the air, now!  Don't let them hit!  Launch the anitmatter stuff!  Do what you have to do, people!"


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

A controller whirls:

  Sir, another 150 launches.  They are...

  He blinks:

  SIR, THEY ARE HEADING NORTHWARD.


----------



## GnomeWorks

"What the hell...?" 

Kessel stands, looking around the vast control room with confusion.

"What the... what just happened?  Come on, people!  I need info!  What do we have on them?"


----------



## Anabstercorian

**

Anabstercorian look up to the massive, tentacled form of Ilsensine.

<< I did good, master? >>

*<< You did good, kid. >>*


----------



## William Ronald

A desperate call from the Kevellond League is sent to both the Lortmils and the Eternal Empire:

"For the sake of Oerth, stand down!  Please!"

An urgent message is sent to the UC of  Toril to diffuse the situation.

(Edena:  I am glad that I moved my civilians to Kalanyr's pocket dimension.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

150 nuclear explosions detonate in the Godspires.
  It would appear that the force of the Eternal Empire just committed mass suicide.
  Several million men and women just disappear, leaving shadows on the rocks they were standing on.

  The Solistari prisoners with them, are killed.

  A brilliant light, far brighter than the sun, illuminates the whole northern sky.

  It reflects off the towers and spires of Veluna City.
  It sparks red reflections off of the windows of Rauxes.
  It casts long shadows from the trees of the Vesve Forest.

  And everyone can still see the great streamers in the sky, as another 150 missiles race south towards the Lortmil Technomancy.

  - - -

  Ilsensine reaches forth, and gently touches Anabstercorian, and if an illithid could smile, Ilsensine smiles.

  You have done very well indeed, Anabstercorian.
  Very well indeed.


----------



## kaboom

What is to the north of the Godspires?


----------



## GnomeWorks

"Knock them down!  We need results, and results now, people!  Knock those things out of the sky!"


----------



## William Ronald

A call goes to Lord Kalanyr from Hazen:

"Lord Kalanyr, please assist in this situation."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Anti-missile missiles roar forth from hundreds of lauchers in the Lortmil Technomancy, streaking into the sky.

  The two great forces of missiles approach each other.

  They meet over the Lorridges.

  103 of the incoming missiles are blown out of the air, and go crashing into the ground, producing small explosions, spraying deadly radioactive contamination all over the landscape far and wide.

  The remaining 47 missiles continue towards the Lortmil Technomancy.

  ETA less than 1 minute.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Edena - we do whatever it takes.  We are taking those missiles out.  Now.  We use everything we've got, except for the reserve research material.  We don't touch those.  

We get everyone and everything prepared for a nuclear blast.

We'll activate a few of the warbots, as well, if necessary, to shoot at the missiles that are about to rain down on our sorry arses.

We'll do everything we can.  If it becomes evident that we can do nothing more, without using our reserve research material... we let them hit the Lortmils. *sniff*

---

Thoreau MacDougal watches the viewscreens as the missiles stream through the skies.

"Dear Beory... save us all..."


----------



## Darkness

Physical negotiations are too old-fashioned and we don't want the Eternal Empire to have to speak to us in such a mundane fashion. We recall all diplomats and continue negotiations via _projected images_.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

There ARE Powers out there who could stop the incoming attack on the Lortmils.

  However, if they do not act, then the fate that was decreed, will be.

  45 seconds to first impact.


----------



## William Ronald

To the Eternal Empire on Toril:

"Did you order these actions or are they the results of Anabstercorian?  You said that you would issue gated nuclear attacks into the caverns.  I urge you to destroy your missiles and prevent further devastation.  Anabstercorian is likely behind this.  I trust your troops would obey your orders."


----------



## kaboom

I will try to knock some of them from the sky.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Uh ... Darkness, interesting thing.

  The High Command of the Eternal Empire were the only people you could communicate with.

  Now that they are dead, you are suddenly in telepathic contact with the ACTUAL Eternal Empire, which is on Toril.

  They are frantically trying to contact their force.

  They find you instead, and demand to know WHAT IS GOING ON?
  WHAT'S HAPPENING?


----------



## Serpenteye

A few Union of Oerth archmages teleport in, cast timestop and teleport some of the missiles into space and then they teleport back to the Union. A message is sent to Kessel. 
"There has been enough bloodshed. Consider this a gesture of our respect for your clever people."


----------



## Darkness

GnomeWorks, in case you _aren't_ warded against this, don't forget that you can use _wish_ spells if all else fails.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The telepathic senders from the Eternal Empire say: 

  WHAT nuclear attack?
  We never authorized a nuclear attack!
  What's goign on?
  Where are our commanders?!

  WHAT IS HAPPENING?
  WHAT'S GOING ON?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Uh uh.*

Anabstercorian looks in to his Scrying sphere.  << Hold that thought. >>

If Kaboom teleports in to knock down those missiles, I'm going to be waiting for him, with my +10 Staff of Ass Whomping.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Congratulations, GnomeWorks.

  The Lortmil Technomancy, has just been saved ... by Serpenteye.

  The archmages and archmagistresses of the Union of Oerth are able to teleport in and redirect the missiles into space, where they explode harmlessly, forming glittering stars in the sky.


----------



## William Ronald

I tell them that several of their missiles detonated in the Solistarim area.  (I tell them everything that has happened.)

Launched and not gated missiles are coming towards the Lortmils. I cannot find Anabstercorian.  Please destroy your missiles.

PLEASE! For the sake of both our worlds, stop the missiles!


----------



## Mr. Draco

Ok, i'm finally caught up.

Three things right now:

1) How did the eternal empire receive the delegation from the Union of Oerth.  If Forrester still has not allowed them access to Toril, then they will make arrangements to meet with the EE force in AnaKeri (that one is still under their control right?)

2) The Union of Oerth offers to evacuate the populations of the natives on AnaKeri should they request it.

3) The faction map is still wrong.  The territory lost by Maudlin last turn should be Union Purple.  This includes the Lordship of the Isles, the Tilvanot peninsula, Hempmonaland, the lava pool, the Iron Hills, Onnwall, Idee, all of it.

(Edena, let me know if anything else is discovered regarding my emails...)


----------



## Darkness

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Uh ... Darkness, interesting thing.
> 
> The High Command of the Eternal Empire were the only people you could communicate with.*



OOC: I know. 



> * Now that they are dead, you are suddenly in telepathic contact with the ACTUAL Eternal Empire, which is on Toril.
> 
> They are frantically trying to contact their force.
> 
> They find you instead, and demand to know WHAT IS GOING ON?
> WHAT'S HAPPENING? *



Most invincible majesty! Things are very confused. The squid-brain, Anabstercorian, seems to be causing much distress. We were in contact with your High Command here on Oerth, but they now are apparently dead, slain by the hands of the illithid.
But there is a more immediate problem: The Lortmils Technomancy is attacked by missiles - probably fired by Anabstercorian. We humbly plead you to use your unimaginable power to stop these missiles while there still is time. When this most dangerous crisis has been resolved, investigations will be much easier. We trust in your limitless wisdom.


----------



## GnomeWorks

"Holy crap." Kessel breathes out quietly.  "Our arses just got saved."

"Leaders of the Union of Oerth," Kessel says once he has regained his composure. "We are incredibly in your debt.  We thank you for your extremely generous act of kindness.  I assure you that, from now on, we shall never consider you an enemy - nor shall you ever be called 'evil' by one of the Lortmils."

"In what way can the Lortmils repay you?"


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The army of the Eternal Empire on AnaKeri is in a state of severe shock.

  You would be in severe shock too, if you learned half your army just deliberately committed nuclear suicide.
  Without communicating with you, without any communication at all, without any reason given, and most CERTAINLY NOT because High Command ordered it!


----------



## William Ronald

(I write and Serpenteye posts.  Smart move.)

To the Eternal Empire of Toril:  The Union of Oerth, our ally in the fight against the Church of Shade and Acerak, has stopped your missiles.  Anabstercorian seems to be behind these events. He holds the staff of Penumbra.  I believe he seeks to provoke war between Oerth and Toril to gain his revenge.  Perform your divininations and determine the truth of what has occurred.

"I offer my services in investigating this matter.  Also, we suspect some contact between the Church of Shade, Anabstercorian, and Acereak.  We forward this evidence to you."

To the God Emperor of the Union of Oerth:  "Valiantly done, God Emperor of the Union of Oerth!  You saved an ally in his time of need.  I suggest that we focus our efforts on the utter annihilation of our mutual enemies."


----------



## Darkness

We will scry the destroyed area with everything we have available (but *not* with _wishes_, of course). This information will be shared with the Eternal Empire, GnomeWorks, and the Kevellond League.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Well folks, you do an intensive scrying of the Godspires.
  There is considerable damage at the surface, but little damage below.

  There, below, are the great cities of the Solistarim, their endless network of caves and tunnels, their secret chambers and experimental rooms, their libraries and research centers, their communal holdings, everything.

  It is all empty.
  Not a single person is there.
  Everything of value, is gone.

  It would appear the Solistarim have picked up and vanished.
  10th level scrying will not find them.

  Anabstercorian, is not located.

  (Anabstercorian does gain 20 levels, for the 5 million men and women of the Eternal Empire of Oerth he just killed.
  He would have doubled that, if the Lortmil Technomancy had been hit.)


----------



## Serpenteye

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"Holy crap." Kessel breathes out quietly.  "Our arses just got saved."
> 
> "Leaders of the Union of Oerth," Kessel says once he has regained his composure. "We are incredibly in your debt.  We thank you for your extremely generous act of kindness.  I assure you that, from now on, we shall never consider you an enemy - nor shall you ever be called 'evil' by one of the Lortmils."
> 
> "In what way can the Lortmils repay you?" *




"We ask for one think only. That you deliver to us five of your atomic bombs to a secret (and temporary) Union base in the deep Astral as a replacement for the bomb that was sabotaged. Then our debts to each others can be considered settled for all future and a peaceful cooperation between our two nations can be undertaken, with a mutual exchange of technology.
 If you do not accept this we shall not hold it against you. We did what we did for the sake of the people of Oerth to help build a lasting peace."

The coordinates to the base is sent telepathically from the God-Emperor to Kessel, heavily protected and encoded.

The key to the code is sent in a separate transmission from Hepmonaland by Solea Teprices, high matriarch of the Church of Aerdi.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Spies working for your Powers the Sky-Sea League report they have created a new monster.

  When it is hit in battle, it splits in two, and both monsters attack.
  Then, when they are hit, they split into four monsters, and attack.

  It would appear the Sky-Sea League has figured out how to create an army of Nilbogs, or Nilbog-like creatures.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Ha ha*

Neener neener neener


----------



## Darkness

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *...
> 
> It would appear the Solistarim have picked up and vanished.
> 10th level scrying will not find them.
> 
> Anabstercorian, is not located.*



Heh. Reading that it wouldn't have helped anyhow makes me a little less sad that I don't have access 10th level magic. 



> *Anabstercorian does gain 20 levels, for the 5 million men and women of the Eternal Empire of Oerth he just killed.*



This will be a real contender for "coolest quote of turn 5" I guess.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

When the news of the disaster in the Godspires reaches the top military of the Eternal Empire, the entire military rises in revolt.

  In a coup, the civilian government thrown out of power, their leadership is arrested, and a greater part of their number are executed for treason.
  All laws are suspended, martial law is declared, and the military assumes power.

  They cite the UTTER INCOMPETENCE of the civilian leadership, in allowing SAVAGES to massacre 5 million of their people, as reason for this.

  The result is that the United Commonwealth is forced to go on Red Alert, for their is widespread commotion, and then civil war, in the Eternal Empire.

  The new government of the Eternal Empire sends no new troops to Oerth.
  The army on AnaKeris, unable to retreat home, entrenches, setting up massive psionic defenses against the suspected attack that killed their brethren, along with every other conceivable defense they can contrive.

  - - -

  A footnote:  And you were worried about Acererak?  LOL.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Diane Rethark speaks up in reply to the Union's request, before Kessel can speak.

"We have the nuclear warheads to facilitate your request.  We feel that we owe this much to you, at least.  We will begin production of your five nuclear warheads at once." Rethark then heads off deeper into the city. "Kessel, I am assuming that they gave you the coordinates - don't tell anyone but me, and only if and when I ask for them!" She yells at him from down a hallway.

---

Kessel attempts to contact the Eternal Empire of Toril, if at all possible.  

<<Greetings and salutations.  I am Kessel GnomeWorks, representative of the Lortmils Technomancy.>>

<<We are the nation that the Illithid Anabstercorian attacked using the missiles from your base on Oerth.  Although we have survived, I am afraid that your base - which was moved to the Godspires - has been completely destroyed and nothing remains.>>

<<We feel that we are partly responsible for what has happened here.  If we had not threatened to use our nuclear capabilities to remove your base from Oerth, less of this would have happened.  I cannot account for how much of Anabstercorian's actions would have changed.  But I can say that our part in this mess was foolish.>>

<<However, we do not contact you simply to say this much.  We have some interesting things down here on Oerth, in which you would be very interested.  We have discovered technologies which are not available even on Toril.>>

<<The one known as Forrester may have told you of a place known as the 'City of the Gods', down here on Oerth.  We in the Lortmils have uncovered another one, that is completely intact, beneath our nation.  You are free to come and research these technologies along side our scientists, if you so desire.>>

<<But that is not the end of our compensation for you.  We also offer to hunt down the Illithid Anabstercorian, whom it seems that you hunt down for reasons that apply in Torillian courts.  We will find him for you, so that you will not have to worry about the matter.  We will seek him out, find him, and deliver him to your world, wherever you want him.>>

<<We believe that our offerings to you make up for our past actions in the recent day or two.  We apologize profusely unto you.  However, we understand that you are a wise and tolerable people, and hope that you accept our offerings.>>


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Once again...*

Ha ha!

My next manuever can wait for tomorrow.


----------



## William Ronald

An appeal is sent to the United Commonwealth of Toril, directly to President Forrester and Prime Minister Erika Lesage.

"Anabstercorian is now responsible for the deaths of 5 million citizens of Toril and the pollution of parts of Oerth.  We urge you - who possess 10th level magic - to act and stop this terrorist."

"He is of your world.  We respectfully suggest that you aid the Eternal Empire in this hour be helping to find and stop Anabstercorian."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The new military leadership of the Eternal Empire replies:

  If you are able to locate the true Anabstercorian, and bring him to the Torilian Border Guard for delivery to us ...

  We will pay unto the Lortmil Technomancy one third of our treasury of adamantium.
  This being of an amount equal to 50 tons.

  Do to our current situation, we cannot open an Embassy in your country ... we are in a state of war at home.
  We regret this unprovoked attack on you, and the Eternal Empire sends it's apologies to all your peoples, and all the peoples of Oerth.


----------



## Darkness

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  If you are able to locate the true Anabstercorian, and bring him to the Torilian Border Guard for delivery to us ...*



Dead? Alive? Undead? Any of these conditions?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

News has arrived.

  The Baklunish Confederation (Darkness) has allied with Acererak (Maudlin.)

  - - -

  Any condition will do, so long as Anabstercorian is actually helpless in one of them.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Kessel continues his sending.

<<You are most gracious, wise leaders of the Eternal Empire.  Your gifts are well-received, and a plot of land for your embassy will be reserved until a time as such you can place one here on Oerth.>>

---

Edena - exactly WHAT do we have left in the way of an arsenal?  Did we have to use any of the equipment that had been reserved for research?


----------



## Serpenteye

We send the delegation and gifts mentioned earlier to the new military leadership of the EET. We also send quite a few missionaries of the Church of Aerdi under the name of the Church of Law to the EET, promising salvation and order to the people of the EET. Lots of money is sent with them to enable them to build their influence quickly.

----


> The Baklunish Confederation (Darkness) has allied with Acererak (Maudlin.)




News, or desinformation? Our spies are sent to find the answer.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

You have everything, still, GnomeWorks, except for your anti-missile missiles.

  They are depleted, and the arsenal must be restocked.

  The news out of the Baklunish Confederation, is confirmed.

  The leader of the Baklunish Confederation, in the Spirit Empire of Garnak, just openly declared the new alliance with Acererak.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

I have e-mailed Darkness.

I try to determine three things:

1.  Has Acererak achieved his Apotheosis.
2.  Is this another Black Brotherhood trick?
3.  Where is the leader of the Baklunish Federation (Darkness' PC)?


----------



## GnomeWorks

Edena - please check your mail.

I just want to know if it exists, and if that is possible.  If it is, the named department will go hunting for it.


----------



## Mr. Draco

_Back at Union Headquarters, Rauxes, Enaroril Akn gazes on at a giant political map of Oerth.  Suddenely, while looking over the continent of AnaKeri, something crosses her mind._

"First lieutenant!"

"Yes maam?"

"Has Lord Kas arrived back from AnaKeri yet?"

"I believe so..."

"Good, then find him and let him know I wish to speak with him.  Regarding a matter..." _she pauses for a moment, searching for the proper words,_ "a matter of great importance.  Fiery importance."

_The lieutenant rushes off in search of Lord Kas as Enaroril continues her vigil over the map._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

We have a new Arms Race, folks.

  The Simulacrum Arms Race.

  All Powers may create up to 50 simulacrums of one of their PCs or NPCs, each Turn.

  Each simulacrum has a PL of half of the PL of the PC or NPC in question, rounded down.

  Thus, each Power could gain one heck of a lot of extra PL per Turn in this fashion.

  - - -

  Kaboom thought this one up.
  And, since it could be done, I am allowing it.
  I cannot squash creative ideas that work within the rules, even if they create utter bedlam and imbalance.

  After all, the whole IR is about utter bedlam and imbalance.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Mr. Draco

OMG!!!!

The Union of Oerth is entering the Simulcrum Arms Race full force.  We'll create 25 Simulcrums of Kas & 25 of the God-emporer.

OOC: Am i not the only one disturbed at the possibility of 50 PL12 Anabstercorians running around the map?  With regards to this, edena, i think 50 may be a little extreme.  That would allow 600PL worth of Anabstercorians after one round.


----------



## kaboom

could this come into effect next turn, and I would get a 1 turn head start?


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

I am in the Simulacrum arms race with simulacrums of Hazen being created.  (Clerical simulacrums sound like a good idea right now.)

The Kevellond League treats the reports of the Baklunish Confederation's alliance with Acererak with extreme skepticism.  (Waiting to hear from Darkness.)


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Ok.*

In that case, I'm Mind Seeding random peasants across all of the Flannae.

Relax.  only ONE of us gets the Staff of Ilsensine, and only ONE of us gets all my other cool toys.  So they should be no more than PL 4.

ONLY PL 4.  CACKLE MADLY!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(protests while laughing)

  It's not my fault!  Not my fault!  Blame Kaboom!  Kaboom!

  He thought it up!  Kill him!

  - - -

  Thinks of 50 Acereraks running around, and then wishes he hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Darkness

The times of war against Acererak should come to an end. No longer is he a threat to the peoples of Oerth - these times are gone! We trust in his sincerity and thus, extend a hand to give peace a chance.


----------



## Mr. Draco

_Lord Kas runs into the map room._

"Akn, I take it you found something interesting?"

"Indeed Lord Kas, it is regarding those of Fireland.  I believe I may have located their colony..."

"Continue"

"Here is the report we've gained regarding the natives of Fireland, read it and compare what you read with what you discovered at the site in AnaKeri."

(edena, how Kas responds depends on what you says he realizes)


----------



## Anabstercorian

*By the way...*

To keep things in that delightful state of semi-bedlam found in good orgies, parties, and video games, rather than COMPLETE bedlam, I'd limit us to 10 PL 1 simulacrums per round.  It'd still be pretty impressive.


----------



## Mr. Draco

The staff PL doesn't count for each simulcrum?

Ahh, then each one would be only 2PL?

Much more reasonable.


----------



## Darkness

I want 50 simulacrums of my PC, Shyntara Starfire (PL 2 each).


----------



## William Ronald

Okay, Edena, Shyntara Starfire (Darkness' PC) has been kidnapped.  Fine.

I try to find her location and determine her wishes.  I will mount a rescue mission.  As soon as I have a location, I will send in several NPCs and a heavily armed force. I ask the Lortmils Technomancy and other Oerth Alliance members to assist.


----------



## kaboom

*This isn't fair.*

This isn't fair.
I email you a secret idea, and everyone gets to duplicate it. With no head start on my part.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Ok, fair enough.

  10 simulacrums per round.  But they stack, from round to round.

  Kas found Saermont, a colony of giants. 
  They were, indeed, fire giants.

  They have no relation at all with the people of Fireland.

  Kas hasn't the faintest idea where the colony of Fireland is.

  However, the fact that tens of thousands of Firelanders are standing at attention in the Empire of Malacki (formerly, the Empire of Iuz) should help matters!
  Especially when those Firelanders march off to war against your Power.
  The Empire of Malacki, is ready for war ... fully ready.  I am simply awaiting Tokiwong's signal on who he is going to attack.


----------



## Darkness

Okay, 10 simulacrums, then.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Well put, Kaboom.  My apologies to you.

  And here's the best compensation I can think of at the moment:

  You, and only you, may have 50 simulacrums, every Turn.

  Everyone else, is limited to 10 simulacrums, per Turn.

  Whatever secret way the Sky-Sea League has thought up to produce 50 simulacrums per Turn, is limited to them.


----------



## GnomeWorks

We create simulacrums of all the Lortmils staff, except the Cultural advisor and the Civillian advisor (thus, Tori Edison [Cultural] and Quelos Poe [Civillian] are not simulacrum'ed).

Thus, there is a single simulacrum of each of the following personnel...

Kessel GnomeWorks - Leader
Mordan Kikane - Technological Advisor
Shetake Colranth - Psionic Advisor
Erthan Lenglan - Magical Advisor
Mary Hutchinson - Military Advisor
Diane Rethark - Nuclear Advisor
Joel Forinad - Political Advisor
David GnomeWorks - Head of the FBI
Antone Willems - Treasury Advisor
Thoreau MacDougal - Spiritual Advisor


----------



## Mr. Draco

In that case, the UO will produce 5 simulcrums of Kas and the God-emporer each.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Uh ... William, your force is stopped at the border of the Baklunish Confederation, and told to go home.

  As Darkness himself just said, they are allied with Acererak.

  Their leader has not been kidnapped.

  There is no need for your assistance, since there is no problem.


----------



## Darkness

ooc: /me prays that William's people can still get in somehow.


----------



## kaboom

50 simulacrums? 
MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## Mr. Draco

The Union of Oerth requests that Kalanyr use his 10th level magic to investigate the situation regarding the Baklunish Confederation.


----------



## Darkness

My allies! There are many advantages in allying with Acererak! Please trust him as hard as it might be; he's really not a danger to anyone any more.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*I'm logging off for the night*

Really.  Let me know how that whole mind-seeding thing goes tomorrow.

This has been one of the coolest evenings of my life.  Thanks, Edena, and thanks to everyone else!

Oh, BTW, I've gained 30 levels since the beginning.  My PL should rise to 5, or 25 with the staff.


----------



## Serpenteye

Since the Union of Oerth has always had double arms races (because we are two players) we should perhaps get a double simulacrums race as well. If we do we create 10 Kas copies and 10 God Emperors.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Good thinking Serpenteye!

Also, check your email, there's a nice new development.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Darkness, what are you doing to protect yourself from the intrusions of your neighbors?

  - - -

  Looks happy that Kaboom is satisfied.


----------



## Mr. Draco

_Kas finishes looking over the report._

"Nay Enaroril, they are far too different.  But perhaps Asica has discovered something in her searches regarding the recent string of rumors."

(Edena, email me what information is confirmed, if any so far, rather than post it)


----------



## Darkness

All foreign diplomats will are - for now - endlessly delayed and (secretly) watched closely.

Our borders are also monitored closely and anyone appearing to be an agent of another power will be sent home on grounds of some technicality or with some excuse like "holy festivals; come back in a month," "we have a plague," "the roads aren't safe," "you forgot to declare that you are carrying [insert item here] and so we have to send you back." or, if all else fails, they are also delayed endlessly.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Kessel sits down in his most familiar office, and consults with the rest of the Lortmils staff.

"Concerning the situation with the one known to us as Darkness.  There has been rumor that he has been kidnapped."

"The FBI has managed to dredge up some reports from our allies concerning that," David GnomeWorks says, throwing a folder onto a long oak table. "That rumor has been confirmed in several ways."

Kessel nods. "Very well, then.  Mary, Mordan - what can we do about this?"

Mordan Kikane is the first to speak up. "The technology we have come up with from downstairs could be limited in it's usefulness in a hostage situation.  We've got lots of technology that can hit large areas, but nothing too selective.  We'll work on coming up with something, though.  If anything, we have the warbots."

Mary Hutchinson nods at Mordan's words, and turns to Kessel once the technological advisor is finished. "We have the military to support any covert operations going into the Baklunish Confederation.  We can give anyone else going in sufficient backup to let them get in, get the guy we're after, and get out.  If necessary, I think that it would be possible to drop a few antimatter missiles..."

Diane Rethark interrupts. "No.  No antimatter.  The area covered there is too large.  We cannot risk anything large scale here." 

"Very well, nuclear advisor." Mary says with a wave of her hand. "No antimatter.  However, I think that we have sufficient manpower to back up the Archcleric in whatever manner he requires."

Kessel nods. "It's settled, then.  I will contact the cleric now."

Kessel sends a telepathic message to Archcleric Hazen of the Kevellond League.

<<Greetings, my friend and ally.  My advisors believe that we can assist you in the mission to help the one known as Darkness.  How much of our manpower do you require for this operation?>>


----------



## Serpenteye

I still suspect the lava lake of Sunndi is where the secret firelander base is located. It is the place in the Flannaes most similar to Fireland. Expeditions and divinations continue. The Union salamanders and Efreeti are sent into the lake to search it thoroughly.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Well, may I point out that the lava lake is completely opaque?
  You cannot see into it.  You cannot see into it's depths.

  Your efreeti and salamanders who go in find nothing.
  But if it could not be scried with 10th level magic, do you think it would be that easy to physically locate?


----------



## William Ronald

(Gnomeworks: Shyntara Starfire is the PC of Darkness, though I suppose IN CHARACTER that Darkness is a codename or nickname.  Now you know why I created an NPC William Ronald)

<Kessel, I believe a heavily armed elite strike team is needed.  We should have the location soon.>
(Edena:   Let me know when I have it.  I e-mailed Kalanyr for help, but he may be off line - or even asleep.)

A message is sent to the Oerth Alliance member nations, the Union of Oerth, and the Empire of Malachai, as well as the powers controlled by Valkys, Festy Dog, and the Forsaken One:

"We believe that the Black Brotherhood is behind these actions. I suggest that all of us hunt for their agents who may hide near our leadership."

I begin a ruthless hunt for Black Brotherhood agents in my area.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Likewise, the Union of Oerth will begin a programme of hunting down and executing any BB members in our territory.  Additionally, all government officials are sworn in again with the Rod of Oaths (sp?)


----------



## Darkness

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *(Gnomeworks: Shyntara Starfire is the PC of Darkness, though I suppose IN CHARACTER that Darkness is a codename or nickname.  Now you know why I created an NPC William Ronald)*



(I can adapt. Admittedly, Shyntara has a certain inner darkness, acquired during a long life of seeing too much deceit, death, and destruction. Maybe the gnomes have known her for a long time and use that name because of some past event that they've witnessed. )


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

A most interesting thing just happened.

  The entire treasury hoard in Veluna City has disappeared.
  It was not teleported.
  It was not removed by any normal magic.
  Scrying does not reveal where it is.

  Nobody forced their way into the vault through the doors.

  There is minor damage to the floor of the vault, like someone drilled a hole into the vault from below.
  Below that hole, is a long tiny hole in the earth, and following it magically, it goes far through the rock and comes up outside of Veluna City.

  Then, all traces of it are lost.

  - - -

  The same thing happens in Rauxes.
  It happens, also, in Ishtarland, in the extreme far west.

  About 50 million gold pieces worth of assorted jewels, gems, gold, silver, platinum, and magical items, are filched in this way.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

Give me a little credit. Why march a force when I have magic at my disposal.

I ask that my allies who have access to Heward, Keoghtom, and Murlynd ask them to peer at the situation, determine what is going on, and get me the right coordinates.


----------



## Darkness

(Edena, I have replied to the two mails you sent me in one mail to you, and also sent you another mail regarding a different - but related - topic. Both are relatively important...)


----------



## William Ronald

Really?

I will again ask Kalanyr and my allies with access to demigods to find the cash.

Rhialto, you do realize this little stunts have an escalating price scale? 

Every Black Brotherhood agent found is killed immediately.


----------



## William Ronald

Divinations are performed to locate the lost treasuries. Kalanyr is consulted as are the demideities.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Creamsteak, large amounts of treasure were just stolen from Rauxes.  Our only evidence is a hole in the ground, going for a great distance.  We have also heard rumors that the elves under your command may have gained the ability to shapeshift into red goo.  This rumor, should it be true, would place you as the prime suspect for these robbiries.  What have you to say regarding them?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Black Brotherhood states (when captured) that they have no use for gold or jewels.

  Why in the name of Tharizdun would they steal gold and jewels?

  They categorically deny any involvement in the thefts, and state that they are being made into scapegoats for all the problems of Oerth.

  - - -

  And no, the Demigods cannot find the stolen treasure.


----------



## Darkness

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Every Black Brotherhood agent found is killed immediately. *



ooc: I hope that they are _raised_ again after that - only be to killed again for my sake, too?    Or else could you perhaps give their bodies to SerpentEye so he can _animate_ them for eternal use as dungsweeper zombies?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Darkness's PC is freed by her captors.

  Freed.  Just set free.  Loose. 

  Something the Black Brotherhood never does, yet there it is.

  - - -

  The agents disappear into the woodwork.


----------



## Mr. Draco

An investigation begins at Rauxes.

Firstly everybody in the area when the treasure was reported missing, is detained, sworn to loyalty to the Union of Oerth with the Rod of Oaths, and asked about the treasure, and about humanoids shapeshifting into red goo.  (foreign diplomats and the like are exempt from the swearing on the Rod of Oaths)


----------



## Mr. Draco

The Union of Oerth sends a request to Darkness' PC regarding information about her captors and the current situation in the Baklunish Confederation.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Nobody saw or heard anything.
  Magical alarms were tripped, and they reacted as fast as they could.
  They found the treasure gone, even though they arrived in seconds.

  They saw no red goo.
  They don't know anything about red goo that moves, or leaps, or anything else.

  And this is under Oath.

  A few Black Brotherhood agents are caught, and they deny (and under the Oath they are proven to be speaking the truth, for once) that they had anything to do with the theft of the entire treasury of Rauxes.


----------



## Darkness

Darkness said:
			
		

> *ooc: I hope that they are raised again after that - only be to killed again for my sake, too?    Or else could you perhaps give their bodies to SerpentEye so he can animate them for eternal use as dungsweeper zombies?    *



Or maybe instead hand them over to me, considering the current situation. There are things I'd like to learn from them...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO DARKNESS*

Your PC has been freed.

  You are in control of your Power again.


----------



## William Ronald

Good to have Shyntara spellfire back.

Mages and clergy under the control of Kalanyr are asked to examine Shyntara with 10th level magic.  (For all I know, this could be a simulacrum they have released) And find the treasuries.

Dungsweeper zombies, Darkness? You are being too kind.


----------



## Mr. Draco

The BB agents that we put under oath are questioned about the acitivities of the BB and everything they know.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

EVERYONE, OVER TO THE NEW THREAD!  

  Heh, we've used this one up.


----------



## Darkness

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Good to have Shyntara spellfire back.*



Whew! 



> *Mages and clergy under the control of Kalanyr are asked to examine Shyntara with 10th level magic.  (For all I know, this could be a simulacrum they have released) And find the treasuries.*



Heh. If I were Rhialto, I would actually create simulacrums of Shyntara this turn in the simulacrums arms race; they are PL 2 each! 



> *Dungsweeper zombies, Darkness? You are being too kind. *



 Yeah... 
Now that I'm free again, though, I'd even prefer to have them for interrogation...

IC: The alliance with Acererak is retracted, friendly powers (the Oerth Alliance, Kalanyr, but also the Dark Union) are informed that foreign agents were responsible and that the situation has been taken care of. Also, things in my nations return to normal. Thousands of people who were stopped at the borders may now enter, and all the foreign diplomats are invited to a celebration of Shyntara's.


----------



## Darkness

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *EVERYONE, OVER TO THE NEW THREAD!
> 
> Heh, we've used this one up. *



Got it. 


[Edit of 03-21-02] Note: Edena needs this thread open again for a while.


----------

